# Un idea per tradinet



## Tebe (4 Febbraio 2015)

Premetto che sono seria, molto.
Non so quanto durerà questo stadio maturo, ma vi chiedo di "seguirmi" senza mandare in vacca il 3d.
Mi é venuta un idea per tradinet,  che sono certa lo fará conoscere a molte più persone.
Sviluppiamolo anche in un blog. 
Per citare alcuni di voi, io avevo blog quando la totalità della gente non sapeva manco cosa fossero e ne ho gestiti qualcuno, quindi so quello che dico.
Il blog di tradinet lo vedo come una vetrina interattiva e dinamica (dinamica in maniera diversa dal forum), e potremmo svilupparlo a taglio giornalistico.
Qui su tradi ci sono un sacco di sezioni ma tutte ferme.
É statico.
Il blog, aperto a tutti, potrebbe contenere altri blog. Potremmo scrivere articoli che so. ..se tra noi c é uno psico potrebbe tenere una volta al mese una "rubrica" sui sentimenti.
Qualcuno potrebbe una rubrica sui film porto meritevoli da vedere (non sto scherzando)
Io potrei tenere una rubrica di storia sulle donne o i serial killer.
Minerva potrebbe occuparsi di una rubrica di stile e gossip d'elite. 
Eliade la rubrica Bio. 
Avete capito cosa intendo, no?
il tempo manca a tutti, lo so bene, ma secondo me vale la pena.
Tenere un blog é impegnativo.
Bisogna tenere relazioni, andare in rete a scovare altri blog da seguire. Gestire il profilo...Insomma. ..Un sacco di cose.
E chiaramente aprire poi anche un profilo Twitter magari di chi scrive attivamente le rubriche.
Una specie di comitato di direzione.
Dico Twitter e non fb perché lo preferisco.
E visto che l idea é mia, muti e rassegnati.
Ovviamente invito anche i silenti a dire la loro.

forza ragazzi.
spremetevi le sinapsi.


----------



## Rabarbaro (4 Febbraio 2015)

Io appoggio l'idea.

La pagina iniziale del sito non è aggiornata da anni... 
Insomma, non fa una bella impressione.


----------



## Ecate (4 Febbraio 2015)

Bella idea 
Anche se l'idea che questo luogo diventi più popolare mi fa tremar le vene e i polsi

Posso sempre clonarmi e venire in maschera però
fifa fifa fifa


----------



## ologramma (4 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Premetto che sono seria, molto.
> Non so quanto durerà questo stadio maturo, ma vi chiedo di "seguirmi" senza mandare in vacca il 3d.
> Mi é venuta un idea per tradinet,  che sono certa lo fará conoscere a molte più persone.
> Sviluppiamolo anche in un blog.
> ...


In altri forum o come li chiami tu blog  , che poi m'informo cosa sono , perchè non si parla anche di viaggi  che pensi che raccontare dove si è stati siamo più esposti al riconoscimento?


----------



## drusilla (4 Febbraio 2015)

mi piace!

io vorrei contribuire, ma sono apprendista di tutto e maestra di niente uffa


----------



## Minerva (4 Febbraio 2015)

apprezzo il tuo essere propositiva .
dopodiché sei un poco stronza con la storia del gossip:unhappy:
spetta che devo leggere meglio


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Febbraio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> apprezzo il tuo essere propositiva .
> *dopodiché sei un poco stronza con la storia del gossip:unhappy:*
> spetta che devo leggere meglio


Ma se hai il blog più invidiato dai Signorini di tutto il Regno.


----------



## Tebe (4 Febbraio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> apprezzo il tuo essere propositiva .
> dopodiché sei un poco stronza con la storia del gossip:unhappy:
> spetta che devo leggere meglio


Io adoro il tuo gossip di classe.
Ma puoi fare e proporre quello che vuoi.


----------



## Minerva (4 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma se hai il blog più invidiato dai Signorini di tutto il Regno.


ihihih
posso avere lo pseudonimo di signorina?


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Febbraio 2015)

Comunque non è chissà quale ideona. Cioè, il sto è già così, basta riempirlo di contenuti. Tipo Giorgio che parla di fobie. Che ne so.


----------



## Tebe (4 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Comunque non è chissà quale ideona. Cioè, il sto è già così, basta riempirlo di contenuti. Tipo Giorgio che parla di fobie. Che ne so.


Sono due cose molto diverse.
Perché non ti occupi di una rubrica di musica.
Oppure...
Una rubrica dal titolo:
ParlaLei&ParlaLui
Tenuta da te e Minerva.

Ripeto che sono seria.
Credo che sarebbe molto bella e interessante.


----------



## Tebe (4 Febbraio 2015)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Io appoggio l'idea.
> 
> La pagina iniziale del sito non è aggiornata da anni...
> Insomma, non fa una bella impressione.


Con il blog si potrebbe ovviare a questo problema. 
Gli articoli che appaiono in uno vengono postati sul sito.


----------



## FataIgnorante (4 Febbraio 2015)




----------



## Nicka (4 Febbraio 2015)

Io apprezzerei molto la rubrica sui serial killer. 

L'idea non è male, bisognerebbe buttarsi nel presente, perchè questo sito sa un po' di "vecchio". Per come lo intendi tu rischia di diventare veramente un impegno e si rischia seriamente di allargarsi a dismisura.
Cioè, fatto per bene finiamo su Twitter #tradimentoolè o ci chiamano alla Malaeducaxxxion in tempo zero...e ti dico subito che in mezzo a quelle megere non ci voglio finire! 
Per questo posto potrebbe essere "pericoloso", mi correggo, non il posto, ma per gli utenti.
Ecco, dovrei fare un lavoro certosino di eliminazione di alcuni scritti perchè potrei essere riconoscibile. 

E un'altra paura mia è che ci si sposti più in quella direzione perdendo di vista il forum e facendolo così morire. 
Cosa che ho visto in altri siti simili a questo che frequentavo.


----------



## Minerva (4 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Comunque non è chissà quale ideona. Cioè, il sto è già così, basta riempirlo di contenuti. Tipo Giorgio che parla di fobie. Che ne so.


e fattela venire tu un'idea invece di scassare la minchia


----------



## Tebe (4 Febbraio 2015)

ologramma ha detto:


> In altri forum o come li chiami tu blog  , che poi m'informo cosa sono , perchè non si parla anche di viaggi  che pensi che raccontare dove si è stati siamo più esposti al riconoscimento?


Esatto.
Potrebbe anche esserci una rubrica di viaggi, anche se io ne sogno una di motel e luoghi da diversamente fedeli.
Con tanto di votazione.
E questo potrebbe farlo chiunque.
Nel senso.
Un capo della rubrica che si occupa di raccogliere recensioni fatte da utenti che ce le mandano.
E noi possiamo.
Siamo in mezzo all autostrada ologramma.
Questo non è il nostro guardino segreto.
O il nostro forum personale.


----------



## ologramma (4 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Esatto.
> Potrebbe anche esserci una rubrica di viaggi, anche se io ne sogno una di motel e luoghi da diversamente fedeli.
> Con tanto di votazione.
> E questo potrebbe farlo chiunque.
> ...


Be non intendevo quello ma sempre un viaggio è :sonar: alla scoperta dei meandri oscuri


----------



## Tebe (4 Febbraio 2015)

E se non si vuole essere riconosciuti ora sapere come fare.


----------



## drusilla (4 Febbraio 2015)

i nick degli autori forse dovrebbero essere diversi a quelli usati per il forum...


----------



## Tebe (4 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> mi piace!
> 
> io vorrei contribuire, ma sono apprendista di tutto e maestra di niente uffa


Ti piace scrivere? Ricamare? Andare per sexy shop?
Vai al cinema?
Vuoi recensire film? Libri?
Fatti venire un idea.
Non hai limiti.


----------



## Rabarbaro (4 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Con il blog si potrebbe ovviare a questo problema.
> Gli articoli che appaiono in uno vengono postati sul sito.


Così, pour parler, non sarebbe male neppure l'idea di pubblicare in homepage una sorta di editoriale settimanale scritto a rotazione dal gruppo dei volenterosi.
Costerebbe poco impegno (un articoletto ogni N settimane ciascuno) e darebbe un'aria più viva al sito.


----------



## Nicka (4 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> i nick degli autori forse dovrebbero essere diversi a quelli usati per il forum...


Poco, ma sicuro. Ti garantisco però che se un utente scrive sul forum con un nick e con un altro sulle rubriche stai tranquilla che lo stile rimarrebbe comunque riconosciuto!


----------



## Nicka (4 Febbraio 2015)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Così, pour parler, non sarebbe male neppure l'idea di pubblicare in homepage una sorta di editoriale settimanale scritto a rotazione dal gruppo dei volenterosi.
> Costerebbe poco impegno (un articoletto ogni N settimane ciascuno) e darebbe un'aria più viva al sito.


E una newsletter mensile da inviare in automatico a tutti gli iscritti?


----------



## Tebe (4 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> mi piace!
> 
> io vorrei contribuire, ma sono apprendista di tutto e maestra di niente uffa


Puoi anche non scrivere nulla ma andare in rete a cercare altri blog interessanti da abbinare al nostro.
Questa figura è basilare.
E ce ne serviranno molte.


----------



## drusilla (4 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ti piace scrivere? Ricamare? Andare per sexy shop?
> Vai al cinema?
> Vuoi recensire film? Libri?
> Fatti venire un idea.
> Non hai limiti.


adoro la moda e l'arredamento da sempre, ma non sono l'unica qua e nemmeno la più competente, forse...
per il gossip me la cavo, dei famosi.
forse: tradimenti famosi della storia, zoccole d'antan etc :mexican::mexican:


----------



## Rabarbaro (4 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> E una newsletter mensile da inviare in automatico a tutti gli iscritti?


Magari solo a quelli che lo richiedono espressamente...
Si sa che l'argomento è scottante...


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> i nick degli autori forse dovrebbero essere diversi a quelli usati per il forum...


questa sarebbe una bella idea, però temo che sarebbe un gran casino per l'amministrazione che dovrebbe non solo autorizzare dei cloni, ma controllare che questi non scrivano sul forum.
A meno non sia possibile creare utenze abilitate solo al blog.


----------



## Tebe (4 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io apprezzerei molto la rubrica sui serial killer.
> 
> L'idea non è male, bisognerebbe buttarsi nel presente, perchè questo sito sa un po' di "vecchio". Per come lo intendi tu rischia di diventare veramente un impegno e si rischia seriamente di allargarsi a dismisura.
> Cioè, fatto per bene finiamo su Twitter #tradimentoolè o ci chiamano alla Malaeducaxxxion in tempo zero...e ti dico subito che in mezzo a quelle megere non ci voglio finire!
> ...


Ma il forum non potrebbe morire ma solo beneficiarne.
Sono su due piani totalmente diversi che si alimentano alla grande.

Ma pericoloso di che.
Prima vi rendere cinto tutti che è già pericoloso meglio è.
Io non voglio che tradì sia un giardino privato.
Voglio che spacchi.


----------



## Tebe (4 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> i nick degli autori forse dovrebbero essere diversi a quelli usati per il forum...


Perché?
Poi ognuno decide per se.


----------



## Nicka (4 Febbraio 2015)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Magari solo a quelli che lo richiedono espressamente...
> Si sa che l'argomento è scottante...


"Accetti l'invio della newsletter? 



Sì
No
Andate affanculo voi e la newsletter
Solo se risulta provenire da Ricamo&Cucito.it o Modellini&Orologi.com
Newsletter che?

Lo Staff."


----------



## Tebe (4 Febbraio 2015)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Così, pour parler, non sarebbe male neppure l'idea di pubblicare in homepage una sorta di editoriale settimanale scritto a rotazione dal gruppo dei volenterosi.
> Costerebbe poco impegno (un articoletto ogni N settimane ciascuno) e darebbe un'aria più viva al sito.


Esatto.
Come pure un link al blog.
Interattività.


----------



## Rabarbaro (4 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> "Accetti l'invio della newsletter?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...astuta...


----------



## Nicka (4 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma il forum non potrebbe morire ma solo beneficiarne.
> Sono su due piani totalmente diversi che si alimentano alla grande.
> 
> Ma pericoloso di che.
> ...


Lo dico solo perchè ho frequentato certi siti che hanno avuto una virata simile e sì, hanno guadagnato utenza, ma si sono ritrovati con un forum morto.
Quello che intendo è che non dovremmo in ogni caso perderlo di vista.
Il rischio del blog è che si finisca a parlare ognuno nel suo e verrebbe a mancare il vero dialogo.


----------



## Tebe (4 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> E una newsletter mensile da inviare in automatico a tutti gli iscritti?


Ottimo.
Con le novità del sito e del blog


----------



## Nicka (4 Febbraio 2015)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> ...astuta...


----------



## drusilla (4 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Perché?
> Poi ognuno decide per se.


allora non dovrebbero ma potrebbero....

io non mi farei troppo problemi, ma magari che legge questi blog che saranno molto frequentati si incuriosiscono e fanno una ricerca sul forum dove ci sono parecchi indizi personali. Mi dispiacerebbe che molti qua non potessero contribuire per paura di questo.


----------



## Tebe (4 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> adoro la moda e l'arredamento da sempre, ma non sono l'unica qua e nemmeno la più competente, forse...
> per il gossip me la cavo, dei famosi.
> forse: tradimenti famosi della storia, zoccole d'antan etc :mexican::mexican:


Bello.
Tradimenti nella storia.
Un articolo al mese.
O due.
Vedi tu.
Sviluppa la.
Pensaci.
Io la voto.


----------



## Ultimo (4 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Premetto che sono seria, molto.
> Non so quanto durerà questo stadio maturo, ma vi chiedo di "seguirmi" senza mandare in vacca il 3d.
> Mi é venuta un idea per tradinet,  che sono certa lo fará conoscere a molte più persone.
> Sviluppiamolo anche in un blog.
> ...



Bellissima idea. Devo pensarci.

Ho due spunti, uno sono gli acquari, l'altro è la pesca.

Quello che invece mi preoccupa è, oltre la competenza specifica che mi sento di avere,  che l'interazione e il coinvolgimento degli utenti del forum risulterebbe minima. aò credo, perchè gli acquari nonostante in graduatoria risultino ad un buon posto " nell'avere animali a casa" , è un argomento oltre che tecnico, poco discusso anche da chi li ha. Idem per la pesca. La privacy nei miei confronti come la tutelerei eventualmente aderisco?


----------



## Tebe (4 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> questa sarebbe una bella idea, però temo che sarebbe un gran casino per l'amministrazione che dovrebbe non solo autorizzare dei cloni, ma controllare che questi non scrivano sul forum.
> A meno non sia possibile creare utenze abilitate solo al blog.


Ma che cloni.
Sono due piattaforme diverse.
E le utenze sul blog non possononessere accorpate a tradì.
Oddio.
Ma nonnsai niente di blog!


----------



## Rabarbaro (4 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Esatto.
> Come pure un link al blog.
> Interattività.


Però bisognerà ponderare come questa interattività si sposi col fatto che per scrivere sul sito bisogna essere registrati...


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sono due cose molto diverse.
> Perché non ti occupi di una rubrica di musica.
> Oppure...
> Una rubrica dal titolo:
> ...


Non sono il tipo.


----------



## free (4 Febbraio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Bellissima idea. Devo pensarci.
> 
> *Ho due spunti, uno sono gli acquari, l'altro è la pesca.*
> 
> Quello che invece mi preoccupa è, oltre la competenza specifica che mi sento di avere,  che l'interazione e il coinvolgimento degli utenti del forum risulterebbe minima. aò credo, perchè gli acquari nonostante in graduatoria risultino ad un buon posto " nell'avere animali a casa" , è un argomento oltre che tecnico, poco discusso anche da chi li ha. Idem per la pesca. La privacy nei miei confronti come la tutelerei eventualmente aderisco?



:dorme:

scherzi, vero?


----------



## Nicka (4 Febbraio 2015)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Però bisognerà ponderare come questa interattività si sposi col fatto che per scrivere sul sito bisogna essere registrati...


Non so se sia possibile, ma magari si possono aprire i commenti ai blog...mentre per il forum rimane ferma la necessità di iscrizione.


----------



## Tebe (4 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Lo dico solo perchè ho frequentato certi siti che hanno avuto una virata simile e sì, hanno guadagnato utenza, ma si sono ritrovati con un forum morto.
> Quello che intendo è che non dovremmo in ogni caso perderlo di vista.
> Il rischio del blog è che si finisca a parlare ognuno nel suo e verrebbe a mancare il vero dialogo.


Forse non mi sono spiegata.
Un blog non puònessere interattivo quanto un forum e non sono nemmeno in assimilabili.


Ma avete mai avuto un blog?
Mi sa di no.
Leggo risposte che davvero...:facepalm:


----------



## Nicka (4 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Forse non mi sono spiegata.
> Un blog non puònessere interattivo quanto un forum e non sono nemmeno in assimilabili.
> 
> 
> ...


Appunto perchè l'ho avuto lo dico...
Sul non essere assimilabili sono assolutamente d'accordo.


----------



## Tebe (4 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> allora non dovrebbero ma potrebbero....
> 
> io non mi farei troppo problemi, ma magari che legge questi blog che saranno molto frequentati si incuriosiscono e fanno una ricerca sul forum dove ci sono parecchi indizi personali. Mi dispiacerebbe che molti qua non potessero contribuire per paura di questo.


Smettetela di chiamarli i blog.
Il blog è unonsolo.
Come il libro.
Lo scopo Drusilla è proprio quello .
Far venire più gente possibile e incuriosire.


----------



## Rabarbaro (4 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non so se sia possibile, ma magari si possono aprire i commenti ai blog...mentre per il forum rimane ferma la necessità di iscrizione.


Anche lì bisogna vedere se è tecnicamente fattibile, perché non sarebbe corretto linkare blog esterni visto che il sito stesso offre questo servizio...
In altri portali/forum ci sono sezioni in cui viene pubblicato il materiale/articolo col link alla discussione del forum in cui si discute degli stessi.
Io la trovo una soluzione intelligente.


----------



## Tebe (4 Febbraio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Bellissima idea. Devo pensarci.
> 
> Ho due spunti, uno sono gli acquari, l'altro è la pesca.
> 
> Quello che invece mi preoccupa è, oltre la competenza specifica che mi sento di avere,  che l'interazione e il coinvolgimento degli utenti del forum risulterebbe minima. aò credo, perchè gli acquari nonostante in graduatoria risultino ad un buon posto " nell'avere animali a casa" , è un argomento oltre che tecnico, poco discusso anche da chi li ha. Idem per la pesca. La privacy nei miei confronti come la tutelerei eventualmente aderisco?


La tuteli stando accuorto e non andando ai raduni.
Comincia a sviluppare lantua idea.


----------



## drusilla (4 Febbraio 2015)

il blog dopo ogni articolo ha i commenti, che molte volte diventano spam o sgradevoli, e alla fine richiedono moderazione. Qualche iscrizione (anche solo una mail) ci vorrebbe, per poter in qualche maniera filtrare gli spammatori o gli schizzati.


----------



## Tebe (4 Febbraio 2015)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Però bisognerà ponderare come questa interattività si sposi col fatto che per scrivere sul sito bisogna essere registrati...


Non capisco.
Anche per scrivere sul blog devi essere registrato al blog.
E non si può fare una registrazione unica per entrambi.
Viaggiano in parallelo, non uniti.


----------



## Ultimo (4 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> :dorme:
> 
> scherzi, vero?



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

:hockey:


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma che cloni.
> Sono due piattaforme diverse.
> E le utenze sul blog non possononessere accorpate a tradì.
> Oddio.
> Ma nonnsai niente di blog!


di blog so pochissimo, non è una piattaforma di cui mi occupo: se mi parli di piattaforme diverse quindi intendi fare un link a una che sia free
?


----------



## Rabarbaro (4 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non capisco.
> Anche per scrivere sul blog devi essere registrato al blog.
> E non si può fare una registrazione unica per entrambi.
> Viaggiano in parallelo, non uniti.


Mi riferivo alla configurazione attuale di tradinet che incorpora nel prtale sia firum che singoli blog, con registrazione unica.
Per fare quello che dici tu andrebbero scorporati.


----------



## Tebe (4 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non so se sia possibile, ma magari si possono aprire i commenti ai blog...mentre per il forum rimane ferma la necessità di iscrizione.


I commenti possono essere anonimi e puòbscrivere chiunque anche loggiato con il suo profilo google+1.
Che è unanforza.

Il blog è pubblico anche se puoi farlo privato.
Cazzo..
IL BLOG.
IL.
È singolare. Non plurale.


----------



## Tebe (4 Febbraio 2015)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Mi riferivo alla configurazione attuale di tradinet che incorpora nel prtale sia firum che singoli blog, con registrazione unica.
> Per fare quello che dici tu andrebbero scorporati.


No.
Bastano due link.
Unonsu tradì che porta al blog e viceversa.

Molto. Molto semplice.
Sono due entità distinte che vanno maneggiate diversamente.
Insieme ma distinti.


----------



## drusilla (4 Febbraio 2015)

un/a master ci vuole, per garantire una minima qualità ) (ecco, sono sicura i miei articoli non passerebbero i controlli :mexican 
Poi, chi scrive di psicologia, per esempio, non si accolla una responsabilità grossa?
Ma potrebbe venire fuori una cosa fighissima, poi leggendo repubblica.it; corriere.it; elpais.com ultimamente.... non è che faremmo peggio che le loro colonne destre  (non ti dico virgilio, libero e altri pamphlet...)


----------



## Ultimo (4 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> La tuteli stando accuorto e non andando ai raduni.
> Comincia a sviluppare lantua idea.


Ok, prometto che farò qualcosa.

Che qualcuno mi prometta di correggermi la grammatica in privato, altrimenti non posto nulla. Sono serio. Purtroppo.


----------



## Rabarbaro (4 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> No.
> Bastano due link.
> Unonsu tradì che porta al blog e viceversa.
> 
> ...


Adesso ho capito cosa intendi!

Mi sa che qui abbiamo frainteso un po' tutti da come ti stiamo rispondendo...

Nello specifico, l'idea non è male, ma bisogna pensarci approfonditamente...


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> No.
> Bastano due link.
> Unonsu tradì che porta al blog e viceversa.
> 
> ...


allora: blog su piattaforma esterna.
non di proprietà del sito.
connessione tra due piattaforme che sono due sistemi che non comunicano.
Non è un blog di tradi.
Non esiste IL blog.


----------



## Tebe (4 Febbraio 2015)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Anche lì bisogna vedere se è tecnicamente fattibile, perché non sarebbe corretto linkare blog esterni visto che il sito stesso offre questo servizio...
> In altri portali/forum ci sono sezioni in cui viene pubblicato il materiale/articolo col link alla discussione del forum in cui si discute degli stessi.
> Io la trovo una soluzione intelligente.


Il blog, ripeto unonsolo.
Nel senso.
Una vetrina.
E linkare blog esterni.
Fa parte della filosofia del blog.
Tutti i blog si linkano a vicenda.
Aumenta la visibilità. È il cuore di ogni blogger iscriversi ad altri blog e creare una rete di migliaia di persone che hanno solo profili, o blog o siti aziendali.

Ma ragazzi di che stiamo parlando?
Forse è meglio che vi linki qualche blog perché mi parete parecchio confusi su cosa è e cosa può o non può fare un blog.

Vi posto qualcosa di blogger che è una piattaforma molto semplice e, gratuita e offre opportunità interessanti e per iniziare va bene.
Poi se diventiamo grandi ci spostiamo su tumbr .
Se vi fate un giro capite al volo.
Vado a cercare qualcosa di esplicativo.


----------



## Tebe (4 Febbraio 2015)

http://amoreciao.blogspot.it/?m=1

Questo è un esempio


----------



## Rabarbaro (4 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Il blog, ripeto unonsolo.
> Nel senso.
> Una vetrina.
> E linkare blog esterni.
> ...


Ora ho capito cosa intendi, come già ho detto.

Ripeto che rispetto a quello che avevo pensato (e mi pare di capire non solo io), su questa cosa bisognerà riflettere.


----------



## Tebe (4 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non sono il tipo.


E me ne dispiace molto, cervello da criceto.


----------



## Tebe (4 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> il blog dopo ogni articolo ha i commenti, che molte volte diventano spam o sgradevoli, e alla fine richiedono moderazione. Qualche iscrizione (anche solo una mail) ci vorrebbe, per poter in qualche maniera filtrare gli spammatori o gli schizzati.


Si può fare dopo.
Si può fare tutto.


----------



## Tebe (4 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> di blog so pochissimo, non è una piattaforma di cui mi occupo: se mi parli di piattaforme diverse quindi intendi fare un link a una che sia free
> ?


Esatto.

Poi si può vedere se comprare lo spazio.


----------



## Tebe (4 Febbraio 2015)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Mi riferivo alla configurazione attuale di tradinet che incorpora nel prtale sia firum che singoli blog, con registrazione unica.
> Per fare quello che dici tu andrebbero scorporati.


No.
I blog di tradì rimangono qui.
Il e ripeto il blog di blogger rimane il blog di blogger.


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Il blog, ripeto unonsolo.
> Nel senso.
> Una vetrina.
> E linkare blog esterni.
> ...


mi sa che non hai capito il discorso di Rabby.
Questa è una piccola piattaforma di proprietà, non una grande piattaforma, la cui proprietà è una società che fa quello, tra gli altri, di lavoro. Non è che i blog stanno sull'etere per miracolo, dietro c'è un business.


----------



## drusilla (4 Febbraio 2015)

ci sarebbero "amministratori" allora? ci sarebbe bisogno di volontari per: 
- veste grafica - deciderla e mantenerla
- "controllo qualità" = "difensore del lettore"  e questo è il posto più rognoso secondo me
- links e condivisioni come dicevi

non so che altro


----------



## Tebe (4 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mi sa che non hai capito il discorso di Rabby.
> Questa è una piccola piattaforma di proprietà, non una grande piattaforma, la cui proprietà è una società che fa quello, tra gli altri, di lavoro. Non è che i blog stanno sull'etere per miracolo, dietro c'è un business.


Certo che c è un business e noi lonsfruttiamo per quello.
Far conoscere tradimento.NET a quanta più gente possibile e tentare di farlo crescere oltre il giardino finto sicuro.


----------



## Tebe (4 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> ci sarebbero "amministratori" allora? ci sarebbe bisogno di volontari per:
> - veste grafica - deciderla e mantenerla
> - "controllo qualità" = "difensore del lettore"  e questo è il posto più rognoso secondo me
> - links e condivisioni come dicevi
> ...


L amministratore io e perply.
La veste grafica e l impostazione del blog faccio io.
È una minchiata per me.


----------



## drusilla (4 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> L amministratore io e perply.
> La veste grafica e l impostazione del blog faccio io.
> È una minchiata per me.


benissimo. Io comincio a buttare giù qualcosa e te lo comincio a mandare in mp. Sicuramente tu butti giù anche e se tanti cominciano a farlo la pluralità di contenuti é garantita. Quando ce la fate parte.


----------



## Rabarbaro (4 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Certo che c è un business e noi lonsfruttiamo per quello.
> Far conoscere tradimento.NET a quanta più gente possibile e tentare di farlo crescere oltre il giardino finto sicuro.


L'idea in sé è buona, ma va concordata con l'amministrazione, anche perché si esce dal giardino...


----------



## Nicka (4 Febbraio 2015)

Ho capito adesso anche io, non lo avevo inteso bene!


----------



## Tebe (4 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ho capito adesso anche io, non lo avevo inteso bene!


Il link ha fatto miracoli.


Ora non avrò più tempo per scrivere ma vi leggo.
E prima di scrivere qui ho chiesto a Perplesso.
Quindi anche lui interverrà.

Ciao amorini shifosi.
A dopo.


----------



## FataIgnorante (4 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe....


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Certo che c è un business e noi lonsfruttiamo per quello.
> Far conoscere tradimento.NET a quanta più gente possibile e tentare di farlo crescere oltre il giardino finto sicuro.


ok. Una cosa. Chi ha il business non si sfrutta. E' lui che sfrutta, altrimenti non avrebbe il business. Ora, questa è una realtà piccola e potrebbe, dico potrebbe, non fare gola a nessuno.
Fino a che è piccola.
La mia non è paranoia, bada bene.
Solo che noi siamo 'dilettanti', nel senso sportivo del termine.
Dal momento che interagisci con 'professionisti', le cose cambiano.
Sempre.
Addio allo spirito sportivo, per restare in tema.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Febbraio 2015)

Non posso intervenire perchè sono completamente ignorante in materia
L'unica cosa che vorrei capire è se non cambiano le modalità per leggere e interagire in tradi


----------



## Simy (4 Febbraio 2015)

ottima idea....


----------



## FataIgnorante (4 Febbraio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> ottima idea....


Maddeche


----------



## Simy (4 Febbraio 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Maddeche



bastian contrario


----------



## FataIgnorante (4 Febbraio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> bastian contrario


Realista!

No ma famolo diventà un mercato dai! Che ne so na trasmissione televisiva!

Ehi ciao, oggi ho ricevuto 4 corna da 3 mariti diversi e 1 fidanzato alternato.
Ehi ciao, io sono quella che ha tradito il mio uomo che amo, con 8 cazzi diversi


Salve, si sono io, il seriale, ma non quello come gli altri ce ne sono di vari tipi


Isola tradinet dei miei coglioni maddaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Tebe (4 Febbraio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non posso intervenire perchè sono completamente ignorante in materia
> L'unica cosa che vorrei capire è se non cambiano le modalità per leggere e interagire in tradi


Non cambia nulla.
Puoi anche dimenticarti del blog su blogger o qualsiasi piattaforma scegliamo.


----------



## Tebe (4 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ok. Una cosa. Chi ha il business non si sfrutta. E' lui che sfrutta, altrimenti non avrebbe il business. Ora, questa è una realtà piccola e potrebbe, dico potrebbe, non fare gola a nessuno.
> Fino a che è piccola.
> La mia non è paranoia, bada bene.
> Solo che noi siamo 'dilettanti', nel senso sportivo del termine.
> ...


Sbri 
Prima di avere problemi di questi tipo ci passerà almeno un anno.
Se mai avremo il problema.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (4 Febbraio 2015)

Mi prenoterei per "Indizi della fine del mondo", una rassegna di pseudonotizie assolutamente inutili o talmente idiote che mi portano a pensare/sperare che i Maya abbiano solo sbagliato di qualche anno.


----------



## Tebe (4 Febbraio 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Mi prenoterei per "Indizi della fine del mondo", una rassegna di pseudonotizie assolutamente inutili o talmente idiote che mi portano a pensare/sperare che i Maya abbiano solo sbagliato di qualche anno.


Se sei serio ti ore arruoliamo.
Cominciano ad imbastire cose.
Poi vaglia perplesso.
E poi cominciamo a studiarlo.
Partiamo in sordina.
Dobbiamo farci le ossa.
Anzi.
Minsa che dovete farvi le ossa con il blog vetrina.
Dimenticavevi di tradì e il suo modus operandi.


----------



## Simy (4 Febbraio 2015)

cani e alimentazione vegan potrebbero essere idee


----------



## ivanl (4 Febbraio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> cani e alimentazione vegan potrebbero essere idee


...pessime  :kiss:


----------



## Simy (4 Febbraio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> ...pessime  :kiss:


ovvio 

servono anche le pessime idee


----------



## drusilla (4 Febbraio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> ovvio
> 
> servono anche le pessime idee


no no, servono... 
poi il cibo e gli animali non tradiscono mai serve il contrappunto


----------



## FataIgnorante (4 Febbraio 2015)

:facepalm:


----------



## drusilla (4 Febbraio 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> :facepalm:


a cuccia tu


----------



## Simy (4 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> a cuccia tu



:risata:


----------



## FataIgnorante (4 Febbraio 2015)

:incazzato:


----------



## Tebe (4 Febbraio 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> :incazzato:


Ma che c'hai...


----------



## FataIgnorante (4 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma che c'hai...


Mestruo maschile


----------



## perplesso (4 Febbraio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> cani e alimentazione vegan potrebbero essere idee


anche un blog di recensioni sulle scarpe.   o sul perchè non andiamo tutti a picchiare Bender.

non poniamo limiti all'infinito


----------



## Simy (4 Febbraio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> anche un blog di recensioni sulle scarpe.   o sul perchè non andiamo tutti a picchiare Bender.
> 
> non poniamo limiti all'infinito


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (4 Febbraio 2015)

Quello che volevo dire è che non ci sono problemi da parte mia,fate quello che più vi ispira.

tanto nella peggiore delle ipotesi,mi auguro che qualcuno mi porti le arance in carcere 

PS: peraltro ieri abbiamo avuto fino a 50 utenti registrati contemporaneamente online. e ed erano tutti veri,nessun clone.  ci sono fora che per fare dei numeri appena superiori,devono farsi invadere dai cloni e dai fake.

se l'idea funziona e penso che funzionerà,50 utenti potrebbero essere quelli connessi il sabato notte alle 3,cioè il minimo del minimo


----------



## Tebe (4 Febbraio 2015)

Grazie grande capo Perply.
Io direi di fare ccosì.
Apro il blog giusto per fermare l indirizzo  e poi ci prendiamo un mese per farlo partire ed eventualmente per purificare cose qui su tradinet se qualcuno vuole farlo.
Apro io l account stasera come amministratore che poi giro a perplesso ovviamente
Quindi gli unici due per ora con pieni poteri siamo ione lui e feath se vuole dare una mano.
E poi buttiamo giù l ossatura.
Che ne dite?


----------



## Tebe (4 Febbraio 2015)

Ogni autore o collaboratore del blog, può avere una sua mail per postare in autonomia, ma non può chiudere il blog o fare altro.
La mail deve essere gmail, perché è essenziale sfruttare il profilo google+1.


Domande?


----------



## Simy (4 Febbraio 2015)

mi piace sta cosa


----------



## lolapal (4 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ogni autore o collaboratore del blog, può avere una sua mail per postare in autonomia, ma non può chiudere il blog o fare altro.
> La mail deve essere gmail, perché è essenziale sfruttare il profilo google+1.
> 
> 
> Domande?



Sì. 

L'apertura a tutti gli argomenti scibili potrebbe anche essere a cose molto serie, ma serie serie? Per esempio "la violenza sulle donne"...


----------



## Tebe (4 Febbraio 2015)

lolapal ha detto:


> Sì.
> 
> L'apertura a tutti gli argomenti scibili potrebbe anche essere a cose molto serie, ma serie serie? Per esempio "la violenza sulle donne"...


Si. Assolutamente si. E gli argomenti seri sono auspicabili.
Tanto sarà diviso in sezioni.
Sezioni serie e sezioni anche no.

Lo cureresti tu?
Mi piace.
Brava.


----------



## lolapal (4 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Si. Assolutamente si. E gli argomenti seri sono auspicabili.
> Tanto sarà diviso in sezioni.
> Sezioni serie e sezioni anche no.
> 
> ...


Grazie Tebe. 

In verità l'idea non è solo mia e immagino che potrebbe essere previsto che più di uno possa scrivere articoli sullo stesso blog... cmq poi approfondiamo via mp...


----------



## lunaiena (4 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ogni autore o collaboratore del blog, può avere una sua mail per postare in autonomia, ma non può chiudere il blog o fare altro.
> La mail deve essere gmail, perché è essenziale sfruttare il profilo google+1.
> 
> 
> Domande?



Io ci sto 
terrei una rubrica di attualità trattando 
argomenti seri ma in modo leggero 

ma non capisco come possa essere strutturato
un progetto simile ...

Comunque ci sto...


----------



## Diletta (4 Febbraio 2015)

*mi piace*

l'idea. Se si tratta di scrivere io sono sempre pronta, ma spiegami bene e in parole moolto semplici, cos'è in sostanza un blog e la differenza fra blog e forum che non ho mica tanto capito...


----------



## Simy (4 Febbraio 2015)

a me tebe non m'ha proprio cagato


----------



## drusilla (4 Febbraio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> a me tebe non m'ha proprio cagato


L'angolo cucina bio e amici pelosi non te lo toglie nessuno... ops sono due angoli[emoji2]


----------



## Homer (4 Febbraio 2015)

Io che cazzo faccio??? [no commenti maligni ]


----------



## Simy (4 Febbraio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Io che cazzo faccio??? [no commenti maligni ]


il mio assistente


----------



## Homer (4 Febbraio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> il mio assistente


Giusto per capire su cosa dovrei assisterti, tu che ruolo hai?


----------



## Simy (4 Febbraio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Giusto per capire su cosa dovrei assisterti, tu che ruolo hai?



assaggiatore ufficiale delle cose che cucino... prima della pubblicazione


----------



## Minerva (4 Febbraio 2015)

vi leggerò volentieri ma sono una lavativa e non ho voglia di fare niente
armiamoci e partite


----------



## Fantastica (4 Febbraio 2015)

Mi offro per recensire/presentare film, libri, robe in rete, l'ho fatto anche sul serio (nel senso, per giornali e riviste). Ma le recensioni possono variare registro: da serie, a _totalmente idiote_ (in quel caso si chiamerà "La Recinzione"). Posso recensire anche oggetti, purché non elettrodomestici. 
Insomma, recensirei.


----------



## Homer (4 Febbraio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> assaggiatore ufficiale delle cose che cucino... prima della pubblicazione



Ma non avevo letto da qualche parte che eri vegetariana??? :bleah::bleah:


----------



## Simy (4 Febbraio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Ma non avevo letto da qualche parte che eri vegetariana??? :bleah::bleah:


iange:


----------



## Homer (4 Febbraio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Mi offro per recensire/presentare film, libri, robe in rete, l'ho fatto anche sul serio (nel senso, per giornali e riviste). Ma le recensioni possono variare registro: da serie, a _totalmente idiote_ (in quel caso si chiamerà "La Recinzione"). Posso recensire anche oggetti, purché non elettrodomestici.
> Insomma, *recensirei*.



Per me va bene, mi sembra di capire che tu lo faccia molto bene.......:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Scusa, sono un coglione e non mi sono trattenuto. [ai maligni evitate di editare che mi sono scritto coglione da solo]


----------



## drusilla (4 Febbraio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Ma non avevo letto da qualche parte che eri vegetariana??? :bleah::bleah:


Homer ma hai guardato le foto che posta???? Ti avrebbe offerto la mansione più ambita del intero blog e fai il prezioso??


----------



## Fantastica (4 Febbraio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Per me va bene, mi sembra di capire che tu lo faccia molto bene.......:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Scusa, sono un coglione e non mi sono trattenuto. [ai maligni evitate di editare che mi sono scritto coglione da solo]


Ma LOL!:rotfl:


----------



## Homer (4 Febbraio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> iange:


Vabbè.....di vegetariano mangio solo il Sukoi, il Fettan e da bere Golden Milk :singleeye:


----------



## Simy (4 Febbraio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Mi offro per recensire/presentare film, libri, robe in rete, l'ho fatto anche sul serio (nel senso, per giornali e riviste). Ma le recensioni possono variare registro: da serie, a _totalmente idiote_ (in quel caso si chiamerà "La Recinzione"). Posso recensire anche oggetti, purché non elettrodomestici.
> Insomma, *recensirei*.



ah guarda sei bravissima in questo


----------



## Homer (4 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Homer ma hai guardato le foto che posta???? Ti avrebbe offerto la mansione più ambita del intero blog e fai il prezioso??



Si, le foto le ho viste.....tutte sfuocate :facepalm:

Dici davvero??? Cioè, senza il nostro consenso da quel blog di cucina non uscirebbe nulla?? Sul serio??


----------



## drusilla (4 Febbraio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Si, le foto le ho viste.....tutte sfuocate :facepalm:
> 
> Dici davvero??? Cioè, senza il nostro consenso da quel blog di cucina non uscirebbe nulla?? Sul serio??


Te ne rendi conto??? Secondo me non sei all'altezza... [emoji2] [emoji2] [emoji2]


----------



## Nocciola (4 Febbraio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Per me va bene, mi sembra di capire che tu lo faccia molto bene.......:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Scusa, sono un coglione e non mi sono trattenuto. [ai maligni evitate di editare che mi sono scritto coglione da solo]


io edito
Prima che cambi idea e cancelli
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (4 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Te ne rendi conto??? Secondo me non sei all'altezza... [emoji2] [emoji2] [emoji2]


Ma hai visto come mi tratta?


----------



## drusilla (4 Febbraio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Ma hai visto come mi tratta?


Yuma non ha  per caso bisogno di rosicchiare qualche osso in cerca di midollo?


----------



## Simy (4 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Yuma non ha  per caso bisogno di rosicchiare qualche osso in cerca di midollo?


:diavoletto:


----------



## Simy (4 Febbraio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> io edito
> Prima che cambi idea e cancelli
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (4 Febbraio 2015)

OK. Ho letto.
Fantastica va bene. Puoi avere anche due rubriche con nome diverso.
Simy OK e anche Lola.
Sono ancora al lavoro quindi non ho tempo ma.
Vi dico il primo step .
Ognuno di voi. Chi vuole scrivere, deve decidere cosa scrivere, il taglio che vuole dare a ciò che scrive e il nome della rubrica con nick.
Il nick può essere quello di tradì o anche no e anche segreto.
E il nick deve essere abbinato ad una mail nuova gmail.
Dovete anche creare un profilo del nick con foto di cosa volete.
Ma questo dopo lo vediamo.
Riassumendo.
Decidete il nick. Decidete la rubrica. Il nome della stessa e MP a me e a perplesso.


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Febbraio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> ah guarda sei bravissima in questo



Eh ma che assist però  ah ah ah ah ah.


----------



## Simy (4 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Eh ma che assist però  ah ah ah ah ah.



alleggio:


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> OK. Ho letto.
> Fantastica va bene. Puoi avere anche due rubriche con nome diverso.
> Simy OK e anche Lola.
> Sono ancora al lavoro quindi non ho tempo ma.
> ...


Ma non è che finisce che ti gasi e dopo un po' ti stufi tipo il famigerato romanzo di Tradinet che se ci penso mi sento ancora malino?


----------



## drusilla (4 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> OK. Ho letto.
> Fantastica va bene. Puoi avere anche due rubriche con nome diverso.
> Simy OK e anche Lola.
> Sono ancora al lavoro quindi non ho tempo ma.
> ...


La mail gmail se l'abbiamo già non ca bene? Deve essere nuova di zecca? E si può avere più di un gmail? Boh


----------



## Minerva (4 Febbraio 2015)

cosa ne pensate di questo stilista?


----------



## drusilla (4 Febbraio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> cosa ne pensate di questo stilista?View attachment 9709


Rick Owens vero?


----------



## sienne (4 Febbraio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> cosa ne pensate di questo stilista?View attachment 9709



Ciao

sa bene i fatti suoi ... e gli piace ... 


sienne


----------



## Tebe (4 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non è che finisce che ti gasi e dopo un po' ti stufi tipo il famigerato romanzo di Tradinet che se ci penso mi sento ancora malino?


Il problema del romanzo tradinet è che ognuno è andato a cazzi suoi e tutti potevano intervenire.
Qui no.

Poi prendo in mano anche il romanzo. Tranquillo.


----------



## Tebe (4 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> La mail gmail se l'abbiamo già non ca bene? Deve essere nuova di zecca? E si può avere più di un gmail? Boh


Mail nuova di zecca con nick inserito.


----------



## sienne (4 Febbraio 2015)

Ciao

che hai intenzione di fare anche la pagina delle scostumate?
quello andrebbe forte ... altro che lingue straniere ... 


sienne


----------



## Tebe (4 Febbraio 2015)

La mail nuova di zecca è da mettere sul blog.
E servirà solo per il blog. E sarà visibile.


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Febbraio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> cosa ne pensate di questo stilista?View attachment 9709


Che ha fretta quando deve fare pipì :mexican:


----------



## Tebe (4 Febbraio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> che hai intenzione di fare anche la pagina delle scostumate?
> quello andrebbe forte ... altro che lingue straniere ...
> ...


Come sarebbe la pagina delle scostumate?


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Febbraio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> che hai intenzione di fare anche la pagina delle scostumate?
> quello andrebbe forte ... altro che lingue straniere ...
> ...


Ecco sulla pagina delle scostumate potrei dare un piccolo contributo


----------



## Tebe (4 Febbraio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ecco sulla pagina delle scostumate potrei dare un piccolo contributo


LL idea è di sienne, nonnso che cosa intenda.
Mettetevi d accordo per sviluppare l idea.


----------



## sienne (4 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Come sarebbe la pagina delle scostumate?



Ciao

di chi non segue la morale "sociale" o "comune" ... 
Una scostumata insomma, che fa quello che le va di fare ... 



sienne


----------



## lunaiena (4 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> OK. Ho letto.
> Fantastica va bene. Puoi avere anche due rubriche con nome diverso.
> Simy OK e anche Lola.
> Sono ancora al lavoro quindi non ho tempo ma.
> ...


io non vado bene???

vabbe sarò costretta a farvi subito un malocchio


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Febbraio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> di chi non segue la morale "sociale" o "comune" ...
> Una scostumata insomma, che fa quello che le va di fare ...
> ...


Fate la pagina delle Carmelitane Scalze per Minni?


----------



## sienne (4 Febbraio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ecco sulla pagina delle scostumate potrei dare un piccolo contributo



Ciao

il tema è molto vasto. Dalle ex ... alle focacere fino a come prepararsi per gettarsi nel mucchio ... 

Te la senti?


sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Febbraio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> il tema è molto vasto. Dalle ex ... alle focacere fino a come prepararsi per gettarsi nel mucchio ...
> 
> ...


Si può fare


----------



## sienne (4 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Fate la pagina delle Carmelitane Scalze per Minni?



Ma Minni è brava di suo. Non ha bisogno di noi. Se lo fa da sé ...


----------



## sienne (4 Febbraio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si può fare



Ciao

da ex ... valgo qualcosa ... ho fatto varie scoperte ... ok ... si può fare. :up:


sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Febbraio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ma Minni è brava di suo. Non ha bisogno di noi. Se lo fa da sé ...


See. Se quella non trova apparecchiato mica mangia.


----------



## sienne (4 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> See. Se quella non trova apparecchiato mica mangia.



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ... e impara. 

Ora sono una scostuamta ... fammi riflettere sul Nick da assumere ...
Hai un idea? Così sei produttivo pure tu.


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Febbraio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> da ex ... valgo qualcosa ... ho fatto varie scoperte ... ok ... si può fare. :up:
> 
> ...


Ah ah non me ne parlare  Da ex a seguito tradimenti e in itinere ne ho viste di belle :rotfl:


----------



## Horny (4 Febbraio 2015)

io posso recitare la parte
dell'utente che chiede consigli 
allo psicologo :carneval:


----------



## sienne (4 Febbraio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ah ah non me ne parlare  Da ex a seguito tradimenti e in itinere ne ho viste di belle :rotfl:




Ciao

allora andiamo forte. 
Ho un anno di forum tedesco pieno di focacere ... sono ancora turbata ... :rotfl:
Una è divenuta anche una vera amica ... di Berlino ... 


sienne


----------



## drusilla (4 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe: lunghezza media degli articoli? Immagini una o più di una per entrata?


----------



## Tebe (4 Febbraio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> di chi non segue la morale "sociale" o "comune" ...
> Una scostumata insomma, che fa quello che le va di fare ...
> ...


OK. Bella idea.
Decidi la frequenza della rubrica, chi vuoi come collaboratori  e...insomma.
Sviluppa l idea e poi proponila.


----------



## Eliade (4 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Premetto che sono seria, molto.
> Non so quanto durerà questo stadio maturo, ma vi chiedo di "seguirmi" senza mandare in vacca il 3d.
> Mi é venuta un idea per tradinet,  che sono certa lo fará conoscere a molte più persone.
> Sviluppiamolo anche in un blog.
> ...


Io non so come gestire un blog, però posso provarci.


----------



## Eratò (4 Febbraio 2015)

Io mi accomodo e vi seguo.


----------



## Eliade (4 Febbraio 2015)

Mi scrivete un sunto delle 16 pagine?
la vedo dura per me, gestire un blog...:rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (4 Febbraio 2015)

lunaiena ha detto:


> io non vado bene???
> 
> vabbe sarò costretta a farvi subito un malocchio


No no. Vai benissimo.
Al lavoro pure tu.


----------



## Horny (4 Febbraio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> di chi non segue la morale "sociale" o "comune" ...
> Una scostumata insomma, che fa quello che le va di fare ...
> ...


ah interessante


----------



## Tebe (4 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Tebe: lunghezza media degli articoli? Immagini una o più di una per entrata?


La lunghezza è libera.
Ogni articolo sviluppatelo come volete.
Ognuno è responsabile della sua rubrica.
Fate voi.
Anzi. Fai tu.


----------



## Tebe (4 Febbraio 2015)

Eliade ha detto:


> Mi scrivete un sunto delle 16 pagine?
> la vedo dura per me, gestire un blog...:rotfl:


Non cbèbda gestire un blog g, c è da gestire una propria rubrica per chi vuole.
Il blog lo gestisco io con perplesso e vediamo.
Voi dovete avere un idea, svilupparla, mandarmi un MP e vedere cosa si può fare.
Ognuno avrà una rubrica che deve tenere con cadenza che vuole.


----------



## Eliade (4 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non cbèbda gestire un blog g, c è da gestire una propria rubrica per chi vuole.
> Il blog lo gestisco io con perplesso e vediamo.
> Voi dovete avere un idea, svilupparla, mandarmi un MP e vedere cosa si può fare.
> Ognuno avrà una rubrica che deve tenere con cadenza che vuole.


Oh, ok...ci sto! Vado per tutto quello che è home made e anche un po' di cucina va'!
Ma non subito, ho una cosa da sistemare personale e poi mi organizzo.


----------



## Fantastica (4 Febbraio 2015)

Pronta casella di posta, foto profilo. Che altro? Che devo fare mo'?


----------



## Flavia (4 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Premetto che sono seria, molto.
> Non so quanto durerà questo stadio maturo, ma vi chiedo di "seguirmi" senza mandare in vacca il 3d.
> Mi é venuta un idea per tradinet,  che sono certa lo fará conoscere a molte più persone.
> Sviluppiamolo anche in un blog.
> ...


ma non ho capito
l'idea di base è portare 
nuova utenza al forum?


----------



## Nocciola (4 Febbraio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Pronta casella di posta, foto profilo. Che altro? Che devo fare mo'?


anche nulla


----------



## Tebe (4 Febbraio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Pronta casella di posta, foto profilo. Che altro? Che devo fare mo'?


OK.
Ora inventa un nome per la tua rubrica. E presentala brevemente.
 E scrivi il tuo profilo autore che tutti quelli che ti leggeranno potranno farsi un idea.
Poi metti giù il primo articolo.
E facci capire come vorrai procedere.
E ogninquanti scrivi. 
Poi manda tutto a me e perplesso.

Questo sopra vale per tutti quelli che vogliono contribuire.

Io sono appena arrivata a casa.
Nella notte apro il blog.
E poi vi dico.


----------



## Tebe (4 Febbraio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> anche nulla
> View attachment 9710


:rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (4 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> OK.
> Ora inventa un nome per la tua rubrica. E presentala brevemente.
> E scrivi il tuo profilo autore che tutti quelli che ti leggeranno potranno farsi un idea.
> Poi metti giù il primo articolo.
> ...


possiamo ricapitolare :
a parte quello scritto sopra serve
un nik
una casella postale google( posso usare il mio o devo crearne un'altro)
immagine profilo...

no tanto per... non ho voglia di rileggere tutto 
così appena arrivo a casa 
mi metto al lavoro


----------



## Simy (4 Febbraio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> anche nulla
> View attachment 9710


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## drusilla (4 Febbraio 2015)

Ragazzeeeee! Una rubrica deve essere Bestiario  e la deve scrivere Sbriciolata!!!! Prima entrata: la facocera. Lothar può contribuire con la voce : fagiana
Edit: un'altra voce la gattamorta ovvio


----------



## Tebe (4 Febbraio 2015)

lunaiena ha detto:


> possiamo ricapitolare :
> a parte quello scritto sopra serve
> un nik
> una casella postale google( posso usare il mio o devo crearne un'altro)
> ...


Si. Crea una email solo per il blog. E non con dati veri.
Andando avanti capirai perché.
Si immagine profilo.
E poi crea la tua rubrica. Titolo e un riassunto che introduca l argomento.
Devi anche decidere con che frequenza postare la pagina di blog.

Ora vedo seriesco ad aprire il blog, poi ve lo linko qui.


----------



## Tebe (4 Febbraio 2015)

Sto fumando una maria da paura.
Sperodi non fare casini.

Magari entro nel blog dei cattolici romani...

paura quelli.
Ma paura paura.


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sto fumando una maria da paura.
> Sperodi non fare casini.
> 
> Magari entro nel blog dei cattolici romani...
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (4 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sto fumando una maria da paura.
> Sperodi non fare casini.
> 
> Magari entro nel blog dei cattolici romani...
> ...


cattolici modernisti o sedevacantisti?


----------



## Tebe (4 Febbraio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> cattolici modernisti o sedevacantisti?


Ma che ne so perply.
Non so mancocosa sono io adesso.



Comunque...vi comunico ufficialmwente la nascita del blog ufficiale di tradi.

Ce l ho fatta.
L ho aperto.

Il prossimo passo é la raccolta di chi collbora e quanto puó dedicare al blog, non solo per gli articoli ma anche per andare a cercare altri blog interessanti, con cui scambiare opinioni o semplicemente ...vabbè.
Ve lo spiego dopo che poi non capite.








Quanto mi sento mistress....


----------



## Tebe (4 Febbraio 2015)

Il titolo del blog é


I multi vasi di Pandora

(Mi sembrava adatto)
E il link 

TradimentoPuntoNet.blogspot.it

Dobbiamo trovare uno sfondo.

Adatto all'argomento.


Luna, tu sei brava con le foto.
Mettiti al lavoro.
Crea uno sfondo.
Dai ragazzi, uscite fuori creativi.
Magari tra i nick silenti...


----------



## Tebe (5 Febbraio 2015)

Il titolo,
I vasi di Pandora, si può cambiare.
Se non vi piace parliamone e suggerite.
Chi ha già pronto una mail Gmail con il profilo me la mandi in Mp che lo aggiungo come amministratore con poteri limitati.
Ovvero...può entrare nel pannello di controllo e postare in autonomia ma non può entrare nelle mail degli altri, ovviamente, è non può fare azioni di amministrazione sul blog.


----------



## rewindmee (5 Febbraio 2015)

Non ho letto tutto... comunque: il blog è una cosa abbastanza superata (sempre meno dei forum, però!) 
Però è un bene, così non arrivano troppi rompipalle 

Il sottotitolo potrebbe riferirsi all'Oscura Ampolla Anale :rotfl:


----------



## Simy (5 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Il titolo,
> I vasi di Pandora, si può cambiare.
> Se non vi piace parliamone e suggerite.
> Chi ha già pronto una mail Gmail con il profilo me la mandi in Mp che lo aggiungo come amministratore con poteri limitati.
> Ovvero...può entrare nel pannello di controllo e postare in autonomia ma non può entrare nelle mail degli altri, ovviamente, è non può fare azioni di amministrazione sul blog.


Dopo ti mando tutto...sto pensando al nome della rubrica. ...


----------



## rewindmee (5 Febbraio 2015)

Ma il link c'è?


----------



## sienne (5 Febbraio 2015)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Ma il link c'è?



Ciao

si

http://tradimentopuntonet.blogspot.ch/2015/02/stiamo-arrivando.html


sienne


----------



## Ultimo (5 Febbraio 2015)

Ho aperto il link ..... ma lo ha fatto tebe? come mai  ha scritto "stiamo arrivando" e non "stiamo venendo" 

Perde colpi mi sa..


----------



## rewindmee (5 Febbraio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> si
> 
> ...


Visto... mi viene in mente una cosa.
La gente non vorrà partecipare con l'account ufficiale: si potrebbe mettere un'opzione "firma col tuo account oppure in anonimo"? Altrimenti la partecipazione sarà relativa...


----------



## Tebe (5 Febbraio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ho aperto il link ..... ma lo ha fatto tebe? come mai  ha scritto "stiamo arrivando" e non "stiamo venendo"
> 
> Perde colpi mi sa..


Kreti.


Vi comunico che mi sono fatta anche io la mail come autore.
Devo ancora decidere  che cosa scrivere. 
Mi chiamo Madame Tebé

:rotfl:


Magari recensisco vibratori e similari.
Vediamo.


----------



## Tebe (5 Febbraio 2015)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Visto... mi viene in mente una cosa.
> La gente non vorrà partecipare con l'account ufficiale: si potrebbe mettere un'opzione "firma col tuo account oppure in anonimo"? Altrimenti la partecipazione sarà relativa...


Siamo già avanti.
Ognuno si fará una mail apposta per il blog che servirà anche come profilo e come firma per gli articoli.


Un altro che non sa come funzionano i blog.


Jesus.
Che fatica dovrà fare.
Rewind,  a posto e seduto composto.
E non disturbare la tua compagna di banco.


----------



## rewindmee (5 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Siamo già avanti.
> Ognuno si fará una mail apposta per il blog che servirà anche come profilo e come firma per gli articoli.
> 
> 
> ...


Grazie ar cazzo, prof!
So' tutti boni a dire che ti fai una email apposta (ce l'ho già, peraltro)
Parlavo degli esterni che vorranno commentare... gli fai creare un account apposta???
Ho il mio blog dal 2008, penso di conoscere l'argomento


----------



## Nicka (5 Febbraio 2015)

Io non saprei che rubrica seguire...
Ci penso...


----------



## zanna (5 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non è che finisce che ti gasi e dopo un po' ti stufi tipo il famigerato romanzo di Tradinet che se ci penso mi sento ancora malino?


:thinking::thinking::fischio:


----------



## Tebe (5 Febbraio 2015)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Grazie ar cazzo, prof!
> So' tutti boni a dire che ti fai una email apposta (ce l'ho già, peraltro)
> Parlavo degli esterni che vorranno commentare... gli fai creare un account apposta???
> Ho il mio blog dal 2008, penso di conoscere l'argomento


Gli esterni possono commentare con cosa vogliono.
Anche in anonimo. O con profilo blogger del loro blog. O con google o che ne so.
Il problema deglinaccount è un problema solo degli utenti di tradinet, mica degli altri.
E gli altri saranno maggioritari dopo un po'


----------



## Tebe (5 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io non saprei che rubrica seguire...
> Ci penso...


Abbiamo bisogno anche di volontari che girino in rete a scovare blog interessanti e cominciare relazioni virtuali.
Lo scambio sta alla base di ogni blog.
Blogger da la possibilità di mettere innchiaro i blog che si seguono e questo è ottimo.

Vuoi fare una delle volontarie? Finché non ti viene un idea ovviamente.
E comunque anche gli autori degli articoli devono cercare in rete.
È una comunità sostanzialmente.

Mi sono spiegata?
:singleeye:


----------



## free (5 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Abbiamo bisogno anche di volontari che girino in rete a scovare blog interessanti e cominciare relazioni virtuali.
> Lo scambio sta alla base di ogni blog.
> Blogger da la possibilità di mettere innchiaro i blog che si seguono e questo è ottimo.
> 
> ...



come si fa a scovare un blog interessante?

comunque: http://archivio.panorama.it/societa/La-classifica-dei-blog-secondo-i-lettori-di-Panorama-it


----------



## rewindmee (5 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Gli esterni possono commentare con cosa vogliono.
> Anche in anonimo. O con profilo blogger del loro blog. O con google o che ne so.
> Il problema deglinaccount è un problema solo degli utenti di tradinet, mica degli altri.
> E gli altri saranno maggioritari dopo un po'


Parlando di tradimenti, dici che per gli altri non sarebbe un problema? Sicura? :rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (5 Febbraio 2015)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Parlando di tradimenti, dici che per gli altri non sarebbe un problema? Sicura? :rotfl:


Non capisco davvero quale sia il tuo dubbio.


----------



## Tebe (5 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> come si fa a scovare un blog interessante?
> 
> comunque: http://archivio.panorama.it/societa/La-classifica-dei-blog-secondo-i-lettori-di-Panorama-it


Non ti è mai capitato di fare una ricerca in rete su qualcosa e nei risultati è venuto qualche blog?
A me si. 
Curiosa sono andata a leggere e quei blog li seguo attivamente con il mio profilo google.
O altro.


----------



## Tebe (5 Febbraio 2015)

Apro una discussione nel angolo tecnico


----------



## rewindmee (5 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non capisco davvero quale sia il tuo dubbio.


Trovo un blog sui tradimenti
Leggo un aneddoto
Vorrei dire "sì, anche io ho trombato la moglie del panettiere, sposata come me"
E' meglio se lo scrivo da anonimo, o da Carlo Rossi con l'account ufficiale e l'indirizzo di casa (o quasi)?


----------



## Tebe (5 Febbraio 2015)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Trovo un blog sui tradimenti
> Leggo un aneddoto
> Vorrei dire "sì, anche io ho trombato la moglie del panettiere, sposata come me"
> E' meglio se lo scrivo da anonimo, o da Carlo Rossi con l'account ufficiale e l'indirizzo di casa (o quasi)?


Chi commenta se ha un blog in incognito avrà per forza anche un account anonimo quindi non vedo il problema.
Credo che solo i blog di giornalismo o cucito o cucina abbiano account veri.
Il 99% degli altri no.

Il tuo blog è con il tuo account ufficiale?
Veramente?


----------



## rewindmee (5 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Chi commenta se ha un blog in incognito avrà per forza anche un account anonimo quindi non vedo il problema.
> Credo che solo i blog di giornalismo o cucito o cucina abbiano account veri.
> Il 99% degli altri no.
> 
> ...


E' quello da scrittore... sulle copertine dei libri c'è il mio nome, quindi che lo nascondo a fare?


----------



## sienne (5 Febbraio 2015)

rewindmee ha detto:


> E' quello da scrittore... sulle copertine dei libri c'è il mio nome, quindi che lo nascondo a fare?



Ciao

e crearne uno completamente anonimo, no?


sienne


----------



## rewindmee (5 Febbraio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> e crearne uno completamente anonimo, no?
> 
> ...


Infatti ce l'ho... ma resto loggato per comodità con l'altro, per questo mi è venuto in mente 
Ok, chiuso il problema


----------



## lunaiena (5 Febbraio 2015)

Oggi cercherò di fare tutto

a meno che non vada via la linea o 
Prorio la corrente ...
stanotte è sceso qualcosa dal cielo e non è manna


----------



## Lui (5 Febbraio 2015)

un'idea l'avrei: una confezione maxi formato 365 dosi di camomilla per tutti gli utenti, spedizione gratis, s'intende.

c'è troppo nervosismo su questo net da qualche mese a sta parte.


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Febbraio 2015)

Lui ha detto:


> un'idea l'avrei: una confezione maxi formato 365 dosi di camomilla per tutti gli utenti, spedizione gratis, s'intende.
> 
> c'è troppo nervosismo su questo net da qualche mese a sta parte.


tu dovresti scrivere una rubrica di cucina mediterranea.


----------



## Lui (5 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> tu dovresti scrivere una rubrica di cucina mediterranea.


l'avevo fatta, ricordi? non c'è più.

ieri sera, spaghetti al nero di seppia: che dirti ...


----------



## Tebe (5 Febbraio 2015)

rewindmee ha detto:


> E' quello da scrittore... sulle copertine dei libri c'è il mio nome, quindi che lo nascondo a fare?


Fatti una mail gmail "anonima".
Come tutti.
Ma sul blog puoi commentare con infiniti profili per ora.
Anche anonimo puro.


----------



## Tebe (5 Febbraio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> e crearne uno completamente anonimo, no?
> 
> ...


Ma infatti.
Stiamo qui a discutere su un problema che non esiste.


----------



## Tebe (5 Febbraio 2015)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Oggi cercherò di fare tutto
> 
> a meno che non vada via la linea o
> Prorio la corrente ...
> stanotte è sceso qualcosa dal cielo e non è manna


Qui nevica di brutto.
Un bello sfondo nevicoso.
Possiamo sempre cambiarlo quando vogliamo.


----------



## Tebe (5 Febbraio 2015)

Lui ha detto:


> un'idea l'avrei: una confezione maxi formato 365 dosi di camomilla per tutti gli utenti, spedizione gratis, s'intende.
> 
> c'è troppo nervosismo su questo net da qualche mese a sta parte.


Non vedo come possa essere utile al blog.


----------



## Fantastica (5 Febbraio 2015)

@Tebe

Scrivo il profilo, ok, scrivo il titolo della rubrica, ok, scrivo la presentazione della rubrica, ok, MA DOVE o a chi mando tutta 'sta roba e in che formato? 
(Io un blog l'avevo aperto, ma essendo gestore bastava cliccare e vai; qui? aiuto)


----------



## Tebe (5 Febbraio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> @Tebe
> 
> Scrivo il profilo, ok, scrivo il titolo della rubrica, ok, scrivo la presentazione della rubrica, ok, MA DOVE o a chi mando tutta 'sta roba e in che formato?
> (Io un blog l'avevo aperto, ma essendo gestore bastava cliccare e vai; qui? aiuto)


In questo momento mi basta solo che mi mandi l email del tuo profilo Google di autore tramite Mp,  e ti mando l invito per entrare in autonomia nel blog, quindi fai da sola.
Se hai bisogno di aiuto chiedi.
Puoi scrivere direttamente nelle bozze del blog ma niente pubblicazione per adesso.
Come hai visto, i multi vasi di Pandora, non ha nemmeno uno sfondo.
quindi scrivi pure tutto quello che vuoi ma tieni in bozza. 
Anzi. Gmail ha il profilo g+ . 
Gli autori dovrebbero mettere a posto quello, perché é il biglietto da visita dell autore e anche un profilo con cui si può linkare altri blog e robe cosí.


----------



## rewindmee (6 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Fatti una mail gmail "anonima".
> Come tutti.
> Ma sul blog puoi commentare con infiniti profili per ora.
> Anche anonimo puro.


Ce l'ho su Libero, è uguale?


----------



## Tebe (6 Febbraio 2015)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Ce l'ho su Libero, è uguale?


Liberi mibsembra nonnsia compatibile quindi scriversi commenti anonimi firmando sul corpo del messaggio se vuoi.


----------



## Tebe (6 Febbraio 2015)

Mi è venuta in mente una rubrica.
Titolo provvisorio
"Dillo al forum"
Qualcuno se ne deve occupare e sviluppare.
E poi vorrei chiedere ufficialmente ad oscuro di scrivere per il blog un post al mese dei suoi.
Potremmo fare una rubrica ...
Dillo ad oscuro...
:scared:



E così chebli bannarono tutti da ogni piattaforma conosciuta.
Perply ed io in galera e con Ultimo che ci porta le arance. 



Uccidetemi prima.

Un altra cosa.
Con la mail gmail anche voi avete la possibilità di aprire un blog.
Potremmo fare dei sotto blog .
Poi vinspiego anche questa.
Prima occupiamoci di quello principale.



Ciao perply:carneval:



A proposito.
Vorrei che qualcuno scrivesse di moda e stile.
Volontarie?


----------



## sienne (6 Febbraio 2015)

Ciao

le tre voci del triangolo, dovrebbero essere rappresentati ... credo. 
Oltre tutto il resto. Chiaro. 


sienne


----------



## Homer (6 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mi è venuta in mente una rubrica.
> Titolo provvisorio
> "Dillo al forum"
> Qualcuno se ne deve occupare e sviluppare.
> ...



Minchia, tu lo stai facendo diventare un lavoro :scared::scared:


----------



## Tebe (6 Febbraio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Minchia, tu lo stai facendo diventare un lavoro :scared::scared:


Ma è l inizio. Dove c è sempre un po di casino.
E c è davvero tutto da fare.

La smetti di fare la peppia?


----------



## Homer (6 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma è l inizio. Dove c è sempre un po di casino.
> E c è davvero tutto da fare.
> 
> La smetti di fare la *peppia*?



Ma veramente mi immagini così???


----------



## Homer (6 Febbraio 2015)

In qualsiasi blog che si rispetti, c'è sempre qualcuno che vuol fare deragliare il progetto. Ho deciso che ricoprirò questo ruolo. Vado a farmi un account gmail


----------



## Tebe (6 Febbraio 2015)

Che qualcuno gli faccia un soffocotto


----------



## Homer (6 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Che qualcuno gli faccia un soffocotto



Dai, me ne vado, non voglio infognarti il 3D. Verrò sicuramente a fare visita al blog, e magari in futuro potrei pensare di.....:up:


----------



## Tebe (6 Febbraio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Dai, me ne vado, non voglio infognarti il 3D. Verrò sicuramente a fare visita al blog, e magari in futuro potrei pensare di.....:up:


Ma io spero tu sia uno dei nostri.
Comunque prevedo ci voglia circa un mese prima di pubblicare il primo post che ara inizio alle danze.


Ho la febbre e la diarrea.
Aiuto


----------



## Homer (6 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma io spero tu sia uno dei nostri.
> Comunque prevedo ci voglia circa un mese prima di pubblicare il primo post che ara inizio alle danze.
> 
> 
> ...



Come la tua nipotina. A proposito, ti saluta.


----------



## Tebe (6 Febbraio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Come la tua nipotina. A proposito, ti saluta.


Chi è la mia nipotina?


----------



## lunaiena (6 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mi è venuta in mente una rubrica.
> Titolo provvisorio
> "Dillo al forum"
> Qualcuno se ne deve occupare e sviluppare.
> ...


tebe 
scusa
far le cose per gradi vengono 
meglio...
calma e gesso...
intanto comincerei a capire chi ci sta e chi no


----------



## lunaiena (6 Febbraio 2015)

Comincio io 
partecipate numerosi :

Progetto blog 
vaso di Pandora 

lunaiena(cioè io)


----------



## free (7 Febbraio 2015)

mi piacerebbe scrivere qualcosa di moda e stile!


----------



## free (7 Febbraio 2015)

sulla Stampa leggo sempre questa giornalista, molto brava

http://www.lastampa.it/2014/05/21/m...tamburrino-pI38WZWOxUAFCKncL9FjGK/pagina.html


----------



## Tebe (7 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> mi piacerebbe scrivere qualcosa di moda e stile!


Ottimo.
Fallo.


----------



## Rabarbaro (7 Febbraio 2015)

Anche se credo di essere un po' troppo incostante per un blog impegnativo, sto pensando se partecipare attivamente ed eventualmente con cosa...
Le svenevolezze alla Signorini non fanno per me e le piaghe alla Marzullo sarebbero da evitare, dissertazioni troppo tecniche sarebbero miciadiali, troppo generali non fregherebbero a nessuno...
Comunque c'è tempo, intanto medito.


----------



## Tebe (7 Febbraio 2015)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Anche se credo di essere un po' troppo incostante per un blog impegnativo, sto pensando se partecipare attivamente ed eventualmente con cosa...
> Le svenevolezze alla Signorini non fanno per me e le piaghe alla Marzullo sarebbero da evitare, dissertazioni troppo tecniche sarebbero miciadiali, troppo generali non fregherebbero a nessuno...
> Comunque c'è tempo, intanto medito.


Se ti può essere di aiuto saperlo, l impegno sarebbe solo di un articolo al mese.
Ho pensato di fare una rotazione in questo senso, perché tutti siamo impegnati.
Poi se qualcuno vuole collaborare di più va bene, ma appunto il carico deve essere agevole e non sentito come un lavoro.
Tu pensa pure.:carneval:


----------



## Rabarbaro (7 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Se ti può essere di aiuto saperlo, l impegno sarebbe solo di un articolo al mese.
> Ho pensato di fare una rotazione in questo senso, perché tutti siamo impegnati.
> Poi se qualcuno vuole collaborare di più va bene, ma appunto il carico deve essere agevole e non sentito come un lavoro.
> Tu pensa pure.:carneval:


Grazie Capo!


----------



## free (7 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ottimo.
> Fallo.



ok! cerco le spiegazioni, mi pare che devo avere un nuovo indirizzo e-mail


----------



## drusilla (7 Febbraio 2015)

Io avevo pensato a uno mio di perculo di mode e modi[emoji126] [emoji126] ho già il nome: One Nation Army. Volevo fare entrate corte, e magari link all'immagine della moda perculata [emoji12] [emoji12] ho già una marea di orrori che ho puntato. Farebbe un bel contrappunto al blog di stile di free.


----------



## Tebe (8 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> ok! cerco le spiegazioni, mi pare che devo avere un nuovo indirizzo e-mail


L indirizzo mail poi mandamelo in mp.
Quello sará il tuo profilo autore dove dovrai mettere un immagine del profilo che rappresenti il tuo nick, nome della rubrica e naturalmente il primo articolo.
Facile, molto di piú che convicere cervello da criceto a scrivere in coppi con min.
Sono certa spaccherebbero.


----------



## Traccia (8 Febbraio 2015)

Scusate non ho letto tutto...l'angolo della cucina chi lo fa? Io potrei contibuire con ricette vegane cotte e mangiate... Mi sto preparando x pranzo (svegliata tardino oggi...) pasta integrale con carciofi, pachino, olive nere e x domani sto facendo un rustico di cicoria e tofu... Magari faranno schifo chissá..esperimenti vari...tipo ho fatto una crostata vegana oscena, ma ci riproverò con altra ricetta


----------



## Nicka (8 Febbraio 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> Scusate non ho letto tutto...l'angolo della cucina chi lo fa? Io potrei contibuire con ricette vegane cotte e mangiate... Mi sto preparando x pranzo (svegliata tardino oggi...) pasta integrale con carciofi, pachino, olive nere e x domani sto facendo un rustico di cicoria e tofu... Magari faranno schifo chissá..esperimenti vari...tipo ho fatto una crostata vegana oscena, ma ci riproverò con altra ricetta


Io aaaaamo la pasta integrale! 
Mangiata oggi, con broccoletti e funghi...


----------



## Traccia (8 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io aaaaamo la pasta integrale!
> Mangiata oggi, con broccoletti e funghi...


Interessante accostamento! Broccoletti e funghi...! Mai provato.,..come stanno?
Ormai compro solo integrale, all'inizio x una qstione di salute, dicono sia migliore senza il processo di raffinamento, ma adesso anche di sapore devo ammettere che mi piace più dell'altra. È automatico ormai prendere solo l'integrale. Ma non solo di pasta...dal pane ai biscotti... (La pasta frolla con farina integrale però faceva cagare...ma non mollo)
La pasta di oggi mi è venuta proprio buona!!!!


----------



## Nicka (8 Febbraio 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> Interessante accostamento! Broccoletti e funghi...! Mai provato.,..come stanno?
> Ormai compro solo integrale, all'inizio x una qstione di salute, dicono sia migliore senza il processo di raffinamento, ma adesso anche di sapore devo ammettere che mi piace più dell'altra. È automatico ormai prendere solo l'integrale. Ma non solo di pasta...dal pane ai biscotti... (La pasta frolla con farina integrale però faceva cagare...ma non mollo)
> La pasta di oggi mi è venuta proprio buona!!!!


Accostamento molto pugliese... 
A me piace molto! 
Anche io ormai solo integrale. Molto meno dolce della pasta tradizionale! Adesso poi stanno aumentando anche i formati, prima ce ne erano al massimo un paio!


----------



## Tebe (8 Febbraio 2015)

Va bene la rubrica di cucina
Magari puoi fare una cosa innovativa. Ogni tanto puoi cercare qualche ricetta particolare, tipo quella che madame Pompadour faceva a l re sole prima di trombare. 
O qualche ricetta afrodisiaca che magari provi se ha funzionato o no.
Mettiamoci un po di pepe.
Qualcosa di nostro.
Qualcosa di lussurioso. 





Madonna. Sto pensando a Jonny Deep in Chocolat. 
Quanto era bono in quel film?
mi é partito l ormone.
Ora vado a disturbare Mattia.
Che sembra piú un bombolone alla crema che Jonny Deep,  ma quando la carne chiama.
La facocera Ifigenia insegna che non si deve resistere.


----------



## ologramma (8 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Va bene la rubrica di cucina
> Magari puoi fare una cosa innovativa. Ogni tanto puoi cercare qualche ricetta particolare, tipo quella che madame Pompadour faceva a l re sole prima di trombare.
> O qualche ricetta afrodisiaca che magari provi se ha funzionato o no.
> Mettiamoci un po di pepe.
> ...


Sai che quello che ho evidenziato l'ho mangiato oggi  non era lussurioso ma era bono uguale, non proprio stesso godimento ma soddisfazione sìììììììììì :up::up:


----------



## Nicka (8 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Va bene la rubrica di cucina
> Magari puoi fare una cosa innovativa. Ogni tanto puoi cercare qualche ricetta particolare, tipo quella che madame Pompadour faceva a l re sole prima di trombare.
> O qualche ricetta afrodisiaca che magari provi se ha funzionato o no.
> Mettiamoci un po di pepe.
> ...


Ma io dico...

Ricette afrodisiache non ne conosco...ma l'effetto di un tiramisu è allucinante! 
Parlo del dolce! Scanso equivoci...


----------



## Traccia (8 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Va bene la rubrica di cucina
> Magari puoi fare una cosa innovativa. Ogni tanto puoi cercare qualche ricetta particolare, tipo quella che madame Pompadour faceva a l re sole prima di trombare.
> O qualche ricetta afrodisiaca che magari provi se ha funzionato o no.
> Mettiamoci un po di pepe.
> ...


Johnny Depp è il mio UOMO preferito!!! Lui, l'unico, lo stampino, perfetto, stupendo, l'icona delle mie fantasie! Aahahahahah
Vabbe, ci piace vincere facile...ed in quel film era libidinoso....ma pure negli altri non scherza...
Beataaaaaa 
Io devo aspettare ancora un po x spupazzamenti...il mio omo sta in compagnia di..virus intestinale e febbre...povero


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Va bene la rubrica di cucina
> Magari puoi fare una cosa innovativa. Ogni tanto puoi cercare qualche ricetta particolare, tipo quella che madame Pompadour faceva a l re sole prima di trombare.
> O qualche ricetta afrodisiaca che magari provi se ha funzionato o no.
> Mettiamoci un po di pepe.
> ...


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Va bene la rubrica di cucina
> Magari puoi fare una cosa innovativa. Ogni tanto puoi cercare qualche ricetta particolare, tipo quella che madame Pompadour faceva a l re sole prima di trombare.
> O qualche ricetta afrodisiaca che magari provi se ha funzionato o no.
> Mettiamoci un po di pepe.
> ...


...

Depp.


----------



## rewindmee (9 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io aaaaamo la pasta integrale!
> Mangiata oggi, con broccoletti e funghi...


A casa mia sabato hanno voluto buttare l'integrale della Misura... io l'ho mangiata e non era male, gli altri l'hanno schifata


----------



## rewindmee (9 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma io dico...
> 
> Ricette afrodisiache non ne conosco...ma *l'effetto di un tiramisu è allucinante! *
> Parlo del dolce! Scanso equivoci...


Specifica doverosa :rotfl:


----------



## rewindmee (9 Febbraio 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> Johnny Depp è il mio UOMO preferito!!! Lui, l'unico, lo stampino, perfetto, stupendo, l'icona delle mie fantasie! Aahahahahah
> Vabbe, ci piace vincere facile...ed in quel film era libidinoso....ma pure negli altri non scherza...
> Beataaaaaa
> Io devo aspettare ancora un po x spupazzamenti...il mio omo sta in compagnia di..virus intestinale e febbre...povero


Depp sta scendendo agli inferi, ormai... non so neanche se riuscirà a fare un nuovo Pirati


----------



## Nicka (9 Febbraio 2015)

rewindmee ha detto:


> A casa mia sabato hanno voluto buttare l'integrale della Misura... io l'ho mangiata e non era male, gli altri l'hanno schifata


Io ho convertito anche il mio moroso.
Ha un gusto che a me piace di più e la trovo molto più digeribile.
Odio la pasta in bianco, non riesco proprio a mangiarla, ma quella integrale me la mangio senza problemi.
Buona!


----------



## rewindmee (9 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io ho convertito anche il mio moroso.
> Ha un gusto che a me piace di più e la trovo molto più digeribile.
> Odio la pasta in bianco, non riesco proprio a mangiarla, ma quella integrale me la mangio senza problemi.
> Buona!


Anche a me piace molto... forse è la Misura, in effetti anche a me piace molto meno di altre


----------



## Simy (9 Febbraio 2015)

ma la rubrica di cucina vegan era la mia


----------



## Traccia (9 Febbraio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> ma la rubrica di cucina vegan era la mia


Wow!!!!
Meno male! Giá mi stavo preoccupando di essermi 'imbarcata' in un impegno che nn potevo portare avanti....non ho molta costanza nelle cose 
E' assolutamente la tua  baciotti


----------



## Simy (9 Febbraio 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> Wow!!!!
> Meno male! Giá mi stavo preoccupando di essermi 'imbarcata' in un impegno che nn potevo portare avanti....non ho molta costanza nelle cose
> E' assolutamente la tua  baciotti


magari la possiamo gestire insieme 
il nome sarà green&LoVeg


----------



## Traccia (9 Febbraio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> magari la possiamo gestire insieme
> il nome sarà green&LoVeg


Ficooo
Ma non preoccuparti...io mi concosco e ho la costanza di un criceto...  cmq se avrò qlche idea te la invio e poi tu la organizzerai / userai se e come preferisci.. Capo.


----------



## Simy (9 Febbraio 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> Ficooo
> Ma non preoccuparti...io mi concosco e ho la costanza di un criceto...  cmq se avrò qlche idea te la invio e poi tu la organizzerai / userai se e come preferisci.. Capo.


okkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk socia!


----------



## Cattivik (9 Febbraio 2015)

Io propongo la sezione "Muovete il culo"... ho detto muovete non fate pendolare da dx a sx!

Proporrò uscite fuori porta sia a piedi che in bici che in auto eviterei il calesse e il teletrasporto. 

Gli itinerari saranno perlopiù lombardi... per il fuori regione mi appoggerò ad altri blog.

Cattivik


----------



## Tebe (9 Febbraio 2015)

Allora.
Ad oggi quattro hanno creato la mail, e due si sono resi volontari tramite MP
Non posso dire i nomi se no scoppia il merdone.
Per spedire agli attivi l invito per scrivere sul blog in autonomia devo essere davanti ad un PC. Android non me lo fa fare.
Stasera non riesco e nemmeno domani sera ma prometto di farlo entro sabato.
Ve lo ripetere in mail.
Per agevolare la lettura delle rubriche, il tag obbligatorio in ogni pezzo sarà il nome del nick che scrive, o quello della rubrica.
Per me è uguale. Possiamo mettere entrambi.
L importante è che poi ci uniformiamo.



Madonna. Sono sempre cosi seria quando parlo del blog.


Paura...


----------



## Tebe (9 Febbraio 2015)

Kattivik non fare il kreti.
:carneval:


----------



## Nicka (9 Febbraio 2015)

Io sono dell'idea che in realtà la tua idea per Tradinet sia quella di mandare in blackout il sito ogni giorno alla stessa ora per ore!


----------



## drusilla (10 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io sono dell'idea che in realtà la tua idea per Tradinet sia quella di mandare in blackout il sito ogni giorno alla stessa ora per ore!


Veramente: io oscillo tra questo sospetto e quello di credere alla lunga mano vendicatrice di Tuba-assassino dei K.


----------



## Tebe (10 Febbraio 2015)

I volontari blog sono saliti a cinque!

Mi sa che devo preparare una lista e mandarvi una mail rahgrupppativa.
Però...

Non pensavo


----------



## free (10 Febbraio 2015)

ma riuscirò a impaginare foto, disegni e testo?:singleeye:
c'è un tutor per fare una pagina blog?


----------



## Tebe (10 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma riuscirò a impaginare foto, disegni e testo?:singleeye:
> c'è un tutor per fare una pagina blog?


Non ti preoccupare. Ho scelto blogger perché è semplice.
Poi non è un problema. Possiamo fare un angolontecnico apposito.
Al limite mi offri un caffè e vengo a domicilio a spiegartelo.

Un ultima cosa. Quando inizieremo a lavorarci per strutturarlo lo metterò privato.
Che vuol dire che solo gli autori possono vederlo.
:carneval:

Creo suspence.


----------



## free (10 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non ti preoccupare. Ho scelto blogger perché è semplice.
> Poi non è un problema. Possiamo fare un angolontecnico apposito.
> Al limite mi offri un caffè e vengo a domicilio a spiegartelo.
> 
> ...


ok grazie cara, mi rianimi

...desidero vedere il lavoro della fantastica


----------



## Tebe (10 Febbraio 2015)

*importante gmail*

E siamo saliti a sei autori.
Anzi sette, perché una fa la bipolate:carneval:
L importanza di avere gmail è anche perché sfruttando la mail autore quindi in anonimato senza numero di cellulare,possiamo chattare in tempo reale mandando foto e quanto altro.
Come wa.
E in più c è anche la video chiamata, che funziona piuttosto bene.
La chat è hangout, quindi vi prego di aggiornarla se non l avete mai fatto, e di impostarla.
È molto semplice farlo.
Mettete anche li la foto autore.
Ora provo ad invitarvi con un hangout.
Devo prima settare la mia mail autrice.
Se avete bisogno di info sono più o meno qui.
Ah, naturalmente questa chat può essere usata anche da PC.
Basta entrate nella mail e mi sembra sulla sinistra in basso c è proprio il nome hangout.
Vado a settarmi come Madame Tebè.


----------



## Tebe (10 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> E siamo saliti a sei autori.
> Anzi sette, perché una fa la bipolate:carneval:
> L importanza di avere gmail è anche perché sfruttando la mail autore quindi in anonimato senza numero di cellulare,possiamo chattare in tempo reale mandando foto e quanto altro.
> Come wa.
> ...


Un ultima cosa importante.
Per poter usare hangout con la vostra mail autore, dovete aggiungere l account sul vostro smartphone, .
Ora provo a invitare simy


----------



## Simy (10 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Un ultima cosa importante.
> Per poter usare hangout con la vostra mail autore, dovete aggiungere l account sul vostro smartphone, .
> Ora provo a invitare simy


non l'ho impostata su smartphone  
ne ho già due, vi prego... la terza no


----------



## Tebe (10 Febbraio 2015)

Ho inviato l invito a simy.
Piano piano oggi li mando anche agli altri.


----------



## Simy (10 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ho inviato l invito a simy.
> Piano piano oggi li mando anche agli altri.


non  ho ricevuto niente


----------



## Tebe (10 Febbraio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> non  ho ricevuto niente


Hai messo l account gmail sullo smartphone?


----------



## Simy (10 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Hai messo l account gmail sullo smartphone?


no


----------



## Tebe (10 Febbraio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> no


...
Metti. L account. Gmail.


----------



## Simy (10 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> ...
> Metti. L account. Gmail.


ho già il mio di gmail sul cell


----------



## free (10 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Un ultima cosa importante.
> Per poter usare hangout con la vostra mail autore, dovete aggiungere l account sul vostro smartphone, .
> Ora provo a invitare simy



osti uso solo un vecchio cell che va a petrolio...sarà un problema?


----------



## Tebe (10 Febbraio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> ho già il mio di gmail sul cell


E allora?
Il tuo account gmail dello smartphone è una cosa, questo è un altra.
Ne puoi mettere cinquecento di account.


----------



## Tebe (10 Febbraio 2015)

L account con cui si battezza android è una cosa.
Se ne possono avere cinquecento appunto.
E non vanno in conflitto.
Andare su impostazioni
Aggiungi account
Esistente
Inserite mail e password.
E poi impostate su hangout


----------



## Simy (10 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> L account con cui si battezza android è una cosa.
> Se ne possono avere cinquecento appunto.
> E non vanno in conflitto.
> Andare su impostazioni
> ...



lo so fare eh... è che sono pigra


----------



## Tebe (10 Febbraio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> lo so fare eh... è che sono pigra


OK.
Quando lo fai vedrai il mio invito su hangout


----------



## Simy (10 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> OK.
> Quando lo fai vedrai il mio invito su hangout


visto e accettato... e pure risposto


----------



## drusilla (10 Febbraio 2015)

ph my god io hangout credo di averlo disinstallato


----------



## Tebe (10 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> ph my god io hangout credo di averlo disinstallato


Puoi re installarlo in tempo zero


----------



## drusilla (10 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Puoi re installarlo in tempo zero


sto vedendo. Era solo disattivata, mi sa che è residente. Resident Evil!!!


----------



## Tebe (10 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> sto vedendo. Era solo disattivata, mi sa che è residente. Resident Evil!!!


Si. Su android è nativa.
Devi sicuramente aggiornarla


----------



## Tebe (10 Febbraio 2015)

Honappena spedito come amministratore unico e mndone galassie ovunque e comunque del blog di tradì, a chi mi aveva mandato la mail di gmail.
Ditemi se qualcuno non l hanricevuto.
Nel blog entrate con la vostra password di ggmail su vi ho mandato l invito.
Entrateci e cominciate a prendere confidenza con le vostre stanze e arredarle.
Se non capite capite qualcosa scriveremo dove volete.
Qui.
Su gmail.
Su venus.


Sono in chimica pesante.
Mi sto facendo i fusilli panna e salmone.
E io odio il salmone affumicato.

Mmm...che bel ragno succoso che c è sulla parete...
Quasi quasi...caramellato e poi smangiucchiato con il caffè...
Slurp.
Divina la cremosità all interno dell esoscheletro che cola sulla lingua quando lo spezzi con i denti...
Slurp2


----------



## Tebe (10 Febbraio 2015)

Spero anche di trovare una cavalletta.
Così.
Per lo spuntino di mezzanotte.


----------



## drusilla (11 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Spero anche di trovare una cavalletta.
> Così.
> Per lo spuntino di mezzanotte.


Tebe dal telefonino mi fa entrare con il mio gmail storico!  Infatti mi suggerisce una nuova mail con@blogger con la mia mail personale, non la nuova!! Vediamo domani dal computer...


----------



## Dalida (11 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Honappena spedito come amministratore unico e mndone galassie ovunque e comunque del blog di tradì, a chi mi aveva mandato la mail di gmail.
> Ditemi se qualcuno non l hanricevuto.
> Nel blog entrate con la vostra password di ggmail su vi ho mandato l invito.
> Entrateci e cominciate a prendere confidenza con le vostre stanze e arredarle.
> ...



a quest'ora, tebastra?


----------



## Tebe (11 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Tebe dal telefonino mi fa entrare con il mio gmail storico!  Infatti mi suggerisce una nuova mail con@blogger con la mia mail personale, non la nuova!! Vediamo domani dal computer...


Devi andare in impostazioni e poi aggiungi account.
E metti quello nuovo.
Poi dalla applicazione gmail in home ...entri da li e ti favscegliere gli account i alto a destra se non ricordo male e fai quello che vuoi.
No account personali.
No.

Che cellulare hai?


----------



## Tebe (11 Febbraio 2015)

Appena vi loggate coke amministratori, il passo da fare è di impostare il profilo blogger.
Quello è il biglietto da visita di ciò che scrivete e di voi in quella veste.
Ovviamente il profilo deve essere pubblico quindi occhio a cosa scrivete, invornito.
:carneval:
Potete dare la possibilità di scrivervi, e la mail non appare sul profilo, solonse rispondere.
Mmm...sto facendo prove di facciata blog.
Maledetta insonnia


----------



## drusilla (11 Febbraio 2015)

Tebina, c'è un mp per teeeeee


----------



## free (11 Febbraio 2015)

ok sono entrata
ora devo studiare come funziona:singleeye:


----------



## Tebe (11 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> ok sono entrata
> ora devo studiare come funziona:singleeye:


:festa::festa::festa:


----------



## Tebe (11 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Tebina, c'è un mp per teeeeee


...

Non ho nessun Mp tuo...


----------



## drusilla (11 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> ...
> 
> Non ho nessun Mp tuo...


chezz, non l'ho inviato!! adesso faccio


----------



## Simy (11 Febbraio 2015)

entrata pure io... capito un cavolo...
mah...


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Va bene la rubrica di cucina
> Magari puoi fare una cosa innovativa. Ogni tanto puoi cercare qualche ricetta particolare, tipo quella che madame Pompadour faceva a l re sole prima di trombare.
> O qualche ricetta afrodisiaca che magari provi se ha funzionato o no.
> Mettiamoci un po di pepe.
> ...


Niente... una frase sola e si cancella ogni punto di contatto tra di noi. Io e te siamo acqua e olio, altro che simili.
santappianosullastradadelvino, Jonny Depp in generale, ma specie in quel film, erotico come il riso in bianco.


----------



## drusilla (11 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Niente... una frase sola e si cancella ogni punto di contatto tra di noi. Io e te siamo acqua e olio, altro che simili.
> santappianosullastradadelvino, Jonny Depp in generale, ma specie in quel film, erotico come il riso in bianco.


Sbri, sbottonati e posta un video di qualcuno erotico per te


----------



## Simy (11 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Niente... una frase sola e si cancella ogni punto di contatto tra di noi. Io e te siamo acqua e olio, altro che simili.
> santappianosullastradadelvino, Jonny Depp in generale, ma specie in quel film,* erotico come il riso in bianco*.


ma stai scherzando 

è da prendere e sbattere al muro cosi, per direttissima, senza passare dal via


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Febbraio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> ma stai scherzando
> 
> è da prendere e sbattere al muro cosi, per direttissima, senza passare dal via


sbatterlo al muro, ok. Anche se, porello, mica mi ha fatto niente. 
Cioè, sarebbe grave se io e lui ci trovassimo da soli su un'isola deserta.
Fortunatamente...


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Sbri, sbottonati e posta un video di qualcuno erotico per te


ma non è che io abbia proprio un ideale estetico. Il fatto che uno non si metta il mascara già mi aiuta, per dire.


----------



## drusilla (11 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma non è che io abbia proprio un ideale estetico. Il fatto che uno non si metta il mascara già mi aiuta, per dire.


:rotfl: in effetti...


----------



## Simy (11 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sbatterlo al muro, ok. Anche se, porello, mica mi ha fatto niente.
> Cioè, sarebbe grave se io e lui ci trovassimo da soli su un'isola deserta.
> Fortunatamente...


:risata:


----------



## lunaiena (11 Febbraio 2015)

Ti ho mandato mp
spero ...


----------



## free (11 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> :festa::festa::festa:



non riesco più a entrare:singleeye:
da dove rientro?

e poi avevo provato a caricare delle foto web ma erano piccole ed ingrandendo me le sgrana


----------



## Minerva (11 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> non riesco più a entrare:singleeye:
> da dove rientro?
> 
> e poi avevo provato a caricare delle foto web ma erano piccole ed ingrandendo me le sgrana


almeno e hai girate?


----------



## Simy (11 Febbraio 2015)

mi serve un nick per il blog.. help please


----------



## free (11 Febbraio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> almeno e hai girate?


no, perchè?

Minervuccia cara leggerai il mio blog? (ammesso che riesca mai a pubblicarlo)


----------



## Tebe (12 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> non riesco più a entrare:singleeye:
> da dove rientro?
> 
> e poi avevo provato a caricare delle foto web ma erano piccole ed ingrandendo me le sgrana


Vai sul blog come visitatore normale, poi in alto a destra vedi
Entra.
Clicchi sopra e inserisci mail e password mail di gmail conncui hai risposto al mio invito.
Entrata.


----------



## rewindmee (12 Febbraio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> mi serve un nick per il blog.. help please


GliAnniMigliori :rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (12 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> no, perchè?
> 
> Minervuccia cara leggerai il mio blog? (ammesso che riesca mai a pubblicarlo)


volentieri , basta che non ci siano iscrizioni e rotture


----------



## Tebe (12 Febbraio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> volentieri , basta che non ci siano iscrizioni e rotture


Potrai leggere e commentare senza nessuna registrazione.
Da anonimo anche.
Poi vediamo se sarà una buona idea lasciare i commenti aperti a tutti o mettere l obbligo di iscrizione  e un filtro.
Ma ora.
Liberi tutti.


A proposito.
Colgo l occasione per avvertirvi che un silente che ci legge da un po ha ideato una rubrica dal titolo.
Siamo noi.
Una raccolta di frasi prese dal forum senza commento.
Il titolo mi fa cagare, ma l idea mi piace.
:carneval:

Occhio a cosa scrivete.
Paura eh?


----------



## drusilla (12 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe, aspetto ancora l'invito (leggi mp di ieri)


----------



## Tebe (12 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Tebe, aspetto ancora l'invito (leggi mp di ieri)


Letto. Ma ieri non sono riuscita ad avvicinarsi al PC. Lo faccio  stasera.

A te e ai nuovi.


----------



## Homer (12 Febbraio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> mi serve un nick per il blog.. help please


Mi sembra che tu sia amante dei cani e degli animali in generale, ti vedo bene con il nick WWF, fa al caso tuo.


----------



## Simy (12 Febbraio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Mi sembra che tu sia amante dei cani e degli animali in generale, ti vedo bene con il nick WWF, fa al caso tuo.


quello l'ho già messo sotto il mio nick. perché salvo le balene spiaggiate

ho deciso di chiamarmi Lamù


----------



## Homer (12 Febbraio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> quello l'ho già messo sotto il mio nick. *perché salvo le balene spiaggiate*
> 
> ho deciso di chiamarmi Lamù



Non me n'ero accorto.....ops, come non detto
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (12 Febbraio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Non me n'ero accorto.....ops, come non detto
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



:facepalm:


----------



## free (12 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Potrai leggere e commentare senza nessuna registrazione.
> Da anonimo anche.
> Poi vediamo se sarà una buona idea lasciare i commenti aperti a tutti o mettere l obbligo di iscrizione  e un filtro.
> Ma ora.
> ...


ma dove?


----------



## ologramma (12 Febbraio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> quello l'ho già messo sotto il mio nick. perché salvo le balene spiaggiate
> 
> ho deciso di chiamarmi Lamù


Mi dispiace già scritto , non avevo letto


----------



## lunaiena (13 Febbraio 2015)

Come faccio a visualizzare il blog?


E perche le mail mi arrivano sulla mia mail principale?


----------



## lunaiena (13 Febbraio 2015)

E soprattutto a cosa serve hangouts?


----------



## Tebe (14 Febbraio 2015)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Come faccio a visualizzare il blog?
> 
> 
> E perche le mail mi arrivano sulla mia mail principale?





lunaiena ha detto:


> E soprattutto a cosa serve hangouts?


Che mail mi hai mandato per agganciati al blog?
Ma mi hai mandato una mail?

Per favore.
Chi non ha ricevuto l invito mi re invii mail di Gmail che sto riuscendo a farlo da tablet
Hangout é una chat come wa che peró usa  la mail e non il numero.
fa pure delle ottime video chiamate


----------



## free (14 Febbraio 2015)

ma la Luna è peggio di me??
incredibile


----------



## lunaiena (14 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma la Luna è peggio di me??
> incredibile


Ma tu quanto capisci?


----------



## free (14 Febbraio 2015)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Ma tu quanto capisci?



nulla, cara
sto cercando di imparare!


----------



## lunaiena (14 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Che mail mi hai mandato per agganciati al blog?
> Ma mi hai mandato una mail?
> 
> Per favore.
> ...



Non è che non ho capito come funziona eh :incazzato:

Mi chiedevo a cosa serve se chatti ma non c'è nessuno che risponde
A che serve a noi?


La mail è nuova di zecca 
dove mi é arrivato l'invito per hangout 
e fin qui ok
ma da li il blog
come lo cerco?
se digito :tradimentopuntonet blabla
mi porta su tradì 
tranne un link
che mi porta su :vaso di Pandora blabla
stiamo arrivando ....ma poi ?
cioè se volessi scrivere come faccio


----------



## free (14 Febbraio 2015)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Non è che non ho capito come funziona eh :incazzato:
> 
> Mi chiedevo a cosa serve se chatti ma non c'è nessuno che risponde
> A che serve a noi?
> ...



schisci su collaboratori, sul tuo nick, e poi quandosi apre, su blogger


----------



## lunaiena (14 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> nulla, cara
> sto cercando di imparare!



Mi consola comunque 
questo fatto
di non essere sola a sola a non capire ...:singleeye:


----------



## free (14 Febbraio 2015)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Mi consola comunque
> questo fatto
> di non essere sola a sola a non capire ...:singleeye:



hai provato a fare come ti ho scritto sopra?

il mio nick c'è (indovina qual è)

osti Cattivik ha già pubblicato!


----------



## lunaiena (14 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> schisci su collaboratori, sul tuo nick, e poi quandosi apre, su blogger


graxie provo a schisciare vediamo che succede


----------



## lunaiena (14 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> hai provato a fare come ti ho scritto sopra?
> 
> il mio nick c'è (indovina qual è)
> 
> osti Cattivik ha già pubblicato!


no adesso vado a casa a provo da pc
Sempre se riesco a sopravvivere a questa tormenta
di neve...

edit...
ok son riuscita:festa::festa:
Sei tra i collaboratori?
no perché ho l'orologio digitale implacato sopra...
ma mi sembra di intravedere i nik...difficile capire chi sei


Bon non desso basta basta scherzare 
vado casa...


----------



## Tebe (14 Febbraio 2015)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Non è che non ho capito come funziona eh :incazzato:
> 
> Mi chiedevo a cosa serve se chatti ma non c'è nessuno che risponde
> A che serve a noi?
> ...


Luna, rimandami a tua mail autore qui in MP.
Poi su quella tua mail ti arriverà un invito con un link.
Segui il link e le istruzioni e ti sei registrata sul blog in maniera autonoma e potrai scrivere.


Non pubblicate ancora per favore.
Cattivik ha pubblicato il suo primo post, ma non si ricordava del divieto.


*per tutti gli autori*

Vorrei che mi mandaste una mail con oggetto titolo della rubrica e nome autore.
Nel corpo dovete darmi una scaletta di quando pubblicate.
Tipo.
Madame Tebè  scrive una rubrica una volta al mese che si chiamerà(invento) Giochiamo e rrecensita solo gadget erotici.
E quindi quella volta al mese sarà che ne so. L ultimo mercoledì del mese o il 30,di ogni mese.
Questo per dare un impostazione ordinata, poi ognuno di voi ha la possibilità di creare il proprio blog come amministratore e quello, se volete farlo, potete fare approfondimenti e scrivere ciò che volete quando volete.
Ma ve lo spiego dopo.
:carneval:


----------



## Tebe (14 Febbraio 2015)

lunaiena ha detto:


> no adesso vado a casa a provo da pc
> Sempre se riesco a sopravvivere a questa tormenta
> di neve...
> 
> ...


Cazzo. Avete già fatto.
Hai l orologio spiaccicato sopra il tuo nick collaboratore?
Cristo.
Devo tirare fuori il tablet e andare a vedere per mettere a posto le cose.
Ieri mi sono divertita a cambiare un po di cose nella facciata blog g.

In attesa di trovare uno sfondo adatto.


----------



## Tebe (14 Febbraio 2015)

Luna, non ti vedo tra i collaboratori del.blog in chiaro.







Aiutatemi:mexican:


----------



## lothar57 (14 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Luna, non ti vedo tra i collaboratori del.blog in chiaro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Buondi'Sorella Tebe,che e'sto blog??e dove si trova??


----------



## lunaiena (14 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Luna, non ti vedo tra i collaboratori del.blog in chiaro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non mi vedi perché non ci sono ancora 

Non c'è l'ho più fatta a continuare 
mi sono assopita appena acceso pc
non credo di aver avuto l'onore 
di vedere il mio salva schermo 

Stasera se riesco faccio
oggi neve 
sciaree con lunetto

che tra l'altro ,il pigrone ,
non ha voglia di impegnarsi a gattonare 
ma riesce a nuotare (tenersi a galla):festa::festa:


----------



## Tebe (14 Febbraio 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buondi'Sorella Tebe,che e'sto blog??e dove si trova??


Abbiamo deciso di aprire un blog di tradinet, con vari autori del forum che volontariamente si occupano di tenere una rubrica a loro scelta scrivendo almeno un articolo al mese.
Il mio nick è madame Tebe e terrò una rubrica sui gadget sessuali.
Poi anche u altra magari. Devo decidere.
Cattivik si occupa di turismo, purtroppo non quello sessuale ma di chiese unhappy
Ci sarà una rubricandi moda, una di sentimenti, spero una di recensione film porno...insomma.
Perché non curi una rubrica dal titolo
Fagiane in umido, di Lothar
Non devi fare un trattato, ma postarebsolo frasi.
Se vuoi faccio tutto io.
Prendo delle tue massime che mi colpiscono dal.forum e le posto sul blog.
Dai dai dai dimmi di si.


----------



## Tebe (14 Febbraio 2015)

Drusilla li ricevi gli inviti?
Te li ho mandati da qualche giorno ma non ti vedo tra i collaboratori.

Jesus.
Sembra di essere a scuola.
Meno male che sono amministratore mondo del blog e posso anche bannarvinsenza preavviso.
Così. Random.
Volevo avvertirvi di una cosa.
Come madame  tebè non ho nessun potere, ma con l'account del blog vedo "voi".
O meglio. Non ho l accesso alla vostra mail naturalmeene, ma tutto ciò che fate nel blog, dalle bozze eccetera, lo vedo e lo posso modificare.

Dico già da ora che non leggerò le vostre bozze, ma quando pubblicherete, se ci saranno dei tag dabsistemare o cose così lo farò.

Piove. Che palle. E che sonno incredibile.


----------



## drusilla (14 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Drusilla li ricevi gli inviti?
> Te li ho mandati da qualche giorno ma non ti vedo tra i collaboratori.
> 
> Jesus.
> ...


Si si ricevuti; e scritte mini bozze per verificare che funzionasse!


----------



## free (14 Febbraio 2015)

per me va bene iniziare quando sono pronti gli altri, fissate una data così mi preparo


----------



## contepinceton (14 Febbraio 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buondi'Sorella Tebe,che e'sto blog??e dove si trova??


Amico prendiamoci una rubrica io e te:
Titolo il coperchificio.

E noi ne sappiamo una pì del diavolo nevvero?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (14 Febbraio 2015)

Avete preparato il vostro profilo autore? Avete messo una foto?
Dai su.
Almeno il minimo.
Volete scrivere senza che nessunonsappia cosa scrivete?


Jesus


----------



## drusilla (14 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Avete preparato il vostro profilo autore? Avete messo una foto?
> Dai su.
> Almeno il minimo.
> Volete scrivere senza che nessunonsappia cosa scrivete?
> ...


To stiamo facendo vedere i sorci verdi e siamo solo al inizio[emoji16] [emoji16]


----------



## Tebe (15 Febbraio 2015)

Io vi odio tutti.
E sarà solo colpa vostra se continuerò a tadire.
Per lo stress.
:carneval:


Ora vado a lavorare per il blog.


----------



## Tebe (15 Febbraio 2015)

Per intenderci...
L autrice Farfarella Draghignazza ha fatto il profilo giusto.

Mettetevi al lavoro, per dio, cervelli da criceti.





Madonna sono ubriaca.
Mattia mi ha fatto il sorbetto al limoncello.
Temo che voglia abusare di me...



Paura


----------



## Tebe (15 Febbraio 2015)

Postare tramite e-mail su blogger


È una funzione molto comoda per evitare di entrare ogni volta nel blog.
Andate nelle impostazioni.
Poi in e-mail e cellulare.
Vi si apre una pagina con scritto
Pubblicazione via e-mail.
È disabilitato, voi decidete che fare.


----------



## Tebe (15 Febbraio 2015)

Cosa ne pensate dellonsfondo botticelliano del blog?
È provvisorio, che i creativi di tradinet facciano qualcosa.
Una foto.
Un disegno.
Una GIF.


----------



## Tebe (15 Febbraio 2015)

Appena avete il profilo pronto, tipo quello di Farfarella, per me porte postare.
Importante n mettere il tag della rubrica, seguito dal nome autore, poi fate come volete.
Una regola è...non postare random che fa casino, ma ognuno di voi scelga un giorno.

Grazie per la collaborazione.


----------



## drusilla (15 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Appena avete il profilo pronto, tipo quello di Farfarella, per me porte postare.
> Importante n mettere il tag della rubrica, seguito dal nome autore, poi fate come volete.
> Una regola è...non postare random che fa casino, ma ognuno di voi scelga un giorno.
> 
> Grazie per la collaborazione.


Ma sarebbe bello postare tutti i giorni o quasi no? Un blog dinamico che vuoi aprire tutti i giorni per vedere che c'è di nuovo! Tradotto: dobbiamo essere in 30!!!! [emoji12] [emoji12]


----------



## sienne (15 Febbraio 2015)

Ciao

come sfondo, prenderei un'immagine di Paul Klee. 
Proprio perché usa colori e forme geometriche semplici, 
ma differenti, così come sono i temi e le persone ... 
Solo una proposta ... 












sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Febbraio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> come sfondo, prenderei un'immagine di Paul Klee.
> Proprio perché usa colori e forme geometriche semplici,
> ...


Bella :up:


----------



## perplesso (15 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Ma sarebbe bello postare tutti i giorni o quasi no? Un blog dinamico che vuoi aprire tutti i giorni per vedere che c'è di nuovo! Tradotto: dobbiamo essere in 30!!!! [emoji12] [emoji12]


intanto cominciate a scrivere qualcosa di attraente  se il primo nucleo dimostra originalità,sarà più semplice stimolare gli altri


----------



## Tebe (15 Febbraio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> intanto cominciate a scrivere qualcosa di attraente  se il primo nucleo dimostra originalità,sarà più semplice stimolare gli altri


Hai visto Perply i primi post?
Ora pubblico anche io.

Recensisco toy erotici

:carneval:


----------



## Tebe (15 Febbraio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Bella :up:


Mi piace il mosaico.
Vedo di aplicarlo.
E vediamo cosa salta fuori di altro.


----------



## ologramma (15 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mi piace il mosaico.
> Vedo di aplicarlo.
> E vediamo cosa salta fuori di altro.


Ora sto di là ma l'hai vista la ciambellina ?


----------



## perplesso (15 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Hai visto Perply i primi post?
> Ora pubblico anche io.
> 
> Recensisco toy erotici
> ...


sì ho visto  bravi tutti


----------



## Tebe (15 Febbraio 2015)

ologramma ha detto:


> Ora sto di là ma l'hai vista la ciambellina ?


si, ho visto che ti sei aggiunto.
Ciambellina?


----------



## Tebe (15 Febbraio 2015)

Allora, un consiglio.
Per esempio cattivik che scrive di viaggi.
Quando hai 10 minuti, cerca altri blog o anche siti che parlano di viaggi e se ti piacciono, iscriviti e mandami il link.
Tullio che scrive di cultura porno, poitrebbe fare la stessa cosa.
Dedicarsi a scovare nella rete altri blog interessanti da seguire. E naturalmente iscriversi.
La forza dei blog è l'interattività. E i blog sobo solo l'inizio per percorsi in altri blog, altri blog interessanti.


Non so se mi sono spiegata.


----------



## Tebe (15 Febbraio 2015)

comunque, in questo mio nuovo periodo creativo, ho ripreso in mano il romanzo di tradinet.

Ho messo tutto in un foglio word, sto limando i miei pezzi e cambiando la cronologia di alcuni degli altri, per renderlo fluido e cronologicamente a posto.
Ho tagliato di sana pianta degli autori, cambiando la timeline della storia, perchè era impossibile accorpare tutte le idee.
Non sto correggendo nella maniera piu assoluta i pezzi degli altri, per quelli vi manderò copia da correggere voi, ma appunto mi sto limitando a creare collegamenti tra i vari pezzi, per renderlo fluido e capibile.
Era davvero un gran casino.

La notizia negativa è che lo stavo facendo su pad e il tablet si è spento improvvisamente.
Spero in un miracolo, nel caso contrario dovrò ricominciare da capo.
Che palle.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Appena avete il profilo pronto, tipo quello di Farfarella, per me porte postare.
> Importante n mettere il tag della rubrica, seguito dal nome autore, poi fate come volete.
> Una regola è...non postare random che fa casino, ma ognuno di voi scelga un giorno.
> 
> Grazie per la collaborazione.


Hanno storpiato il mio nick


----------



## Tebe (15 Febbraio 2015)

Non credo.
Fararello e draghignazzo sono due diavoletti inventati da Dante nel suo inferno.
Credo sia autoironico.


----------



## sienne (16 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mi piace il mosaico.
> Vedo di aplicarlo.
> E vediamo cosa salta fuori di altro.




Ciao

anche a me piace maggiormente il mosaico. Anche se variato, è però prevedibile e riposa l'occhio senza attirare l'attenzione più di tanto. Perché l'attenzione dovrebbe cadere sugli articoli del blog ... vediamo che effetto fa. Sicuramente c'è di meglio ... ma per iniziare, mettilo. Poi si vedrà. 


sienne


----------



## lothar57 (16 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Abbiamo deciso di aprire un blog di tradinet, con vari autori del forum che volontariamente si occupano di tenere una rubrica a loro scelta scrivendo almeno un articolo al mese.
> Il mio nick è madame Tebe e terrò una rubrica sui gadget sessuali.
> Poi anche u altra magari. Devo decidere.
> Cattivik si occupa di turismo, purtroppo non quello sessuale ma di chiese unhappy
> ...



Buongiorno Tebe,certo che si'....ma non so se troverai spunti,ultimamente non ho letto niente di interessante.
Io ne avrei da scrivere...perche'ultimamente....:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Tebe (16 Febbraio 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buongiorno Tebe,certo che si'....ma non so se troverai spunti,ultimamente non ho letto niente di interessante.
> Io ne avrei da scrivere...perche'ultimamente....:carneval::carneval::carneval:


Perfetto.
Ora preparo un profilo autore a tuo nome e poi mi metto al lavoro.


----------



## Simy (17 Febbraio 2015)

io devo trovare il tempo di scrivere la presentazione


----------



## Tebe (22 Febbraio 2015)

:mexican:


Bravissimi con il blog!
Mi state davvero stupendo.
Non ho potuto metervibabposto i tag, lo faccio adesso.
La settimana è stata impegnativa.
Allora, facciamo un po il punto.
A chi manca l'invito?

Mandatemi un PV con oggetto Invito e nel corpo del testo mail e nome della rubrica.


----------



## Horny (28 Febbraio 2015)

ciao Tebe,
non so se posso e sono in tempo,
ma vorrei collaborare con la seguente
rubrica: milfliving.
cioé raccontare una persona così.
che fa una milf? 
vedremo.
credo si tratti di una ultraquarantenne
con figli etc. che scopa con uomini giovani.
mi riservo di informarmi meglio.
ora il mio ragionamento è questo:
primo per rimanere sul mercato, occorre mantenersi
appetibili. e questo richiede una certa capacità.
inoltre parliamo di una donna che cerca
solo la soddisfazione sessuale, non una storia.
che ne pensi?


----------



## perplesso (6 Marzo 2015)

il progetto Multivasi,per crescere,ha bisogno anche dei commenti.

mi pare che come lettori e come autori ci siamo,ma facciamo tutti un piccolo sforzo e scriviamo 2 righe di commento agli articoli.

in fodno siamo forumisti e scrivere è il nostro mestiere,aiutare con una risposta in più non ci ruba l'anima  e permette al lettore esterno di notare come lo spazio vivo e partecipato


----------



## Tebe (6 Marzo 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> il progetto Multivasi,per crescere,ha bisogno anche dei commenti.
> 
> mi pare che come lettori e come autori ci siamo,ma facciamo tutti un piccolo sforzo e scriviamo 2 righe di commento agli articoli.
> 
> in fodno siamo forumisti e scrivere è il nostro mestiere,aiutare con una risposta in più non ci ruba l'anima  e permette al lettore esterno di notare come lo spazio vivo e partecipato


Come ho già scritto, la cosa basilare è anche andare a leggere altri blog, e commentare gli altri e mettendo in home il link dei blog con cui si vuole "affiliarci".
Scrivere un blog e non andare in giro per altri lidi non serve a nulla.
Se vedete in home sulla destra ci sono altri quattro blog che seguo.
E che presto comincerò a commentare.
Insomma la piattaforma è varia ma per venne vere ha bisogno di movimento.


----------



## zanna (6 Marzo 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Come ho già scritto, la cosa basilare è anche andare a leggere altri blog, e commentare gli altri e mettendo in home il link dei blog con cui si vuole "affiliarci".
> Scrivere un blog e non andare in giro per altri lidi non serve a nulla.
> Se vedete in home sulla destra ci sono altri quattro blog che seguo.
> E che presto comincerò a commentare.
> Insomma la piattaforma è varia *ma per venne vere ha bisogno di movimento.*


 scusi ma non ho mica capito


----------



## perplesso (6 Marzo 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> scusi ma non ho mica capito


devi leggere,commentare e se ti avanza tempo, anche fare il caffè viennese


----------



## Simy (6 Marzo 2015)

anche perché noi ci stiamo impegnando


----------



## lothar57 (6 Marzo 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> il progetto Multivasi,per crescere,ha bisogno anche dei commenti.
> 
> mi pare che come lettori e come autori ci siamo,ma facciamo tutti un piccolo sforzo e scriviamo 2 righe di commento agli articoli.
> 
> in fodno siamo forumisti e scrivere è il nostro mestiere,aiutare con una risposta in più non ci ruba l'anima  e permette al lettore esterno di notare come lo spazio vivo e partecipato


non lo sapevo...........


----------



## Tebe (6 Marzo 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> anche perché noi ci stiamo impegnando


Infatti. E sarebbe un peccato non fare conoscere il blog, ma internet è un mare magnum  e nonnvoglio annoiarvi con gli indici di "trovamento" blog, ma se si scrive e basta.
Rimarrà un blog morto.
Bisogna, appunto, leggere altri blog. Confrontarsi con loro e via di seguito.
Questo porta visibilitá , porta altra gente e poi va tutto da solo.


----------



## perplesso (6 Marzo 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Infatti. E sarebbe un peccato non fare conoscere il blog, ma internet è un mare magnum  e nonnvoglio annoiarvi con gli indici di "trovamento" blog, ma se si scrive e basta.
> Rimarrà un blog morto.
> Bisogna, appunto, leggere altri blog. Confrontarsi con loro e via di seguito.
> Questo porta visibilitá , porta altra gente e poi va tutto da solo.


certamente hai ragione,ma anche iniziare noi a commentare aiuta.   se non altro,perchè chi eventualmente viene a leggere,vede un minimo di interazione.

sul resto,mi fido della tua esperienza


----------

